# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الأردن >  قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية الأردني

## هيثم الفقى

رقم (24) لعام  1988وتعديلاته  المادة (1)
يسمى هذا القانون ( قانون اصول المحاكمات المدنية لسنة 1988 ) ويعمل به بعد مائة وعشرين يوما من تاريخ نشره في الجريدة
الرسمية. 
   باب تمهيدي 
   أحكام عامة  
   تطبيق القانون من حيث الزمان
   المادة( 2 )
تسري أحكام هذا  القانون على ما لم يكن فصل فيه من الدعاوى او تم من الاجراءات قبل تاريخ العمل به ويستثنى من ذلك:

1. النصوص المعدلة للاختصاص متى كان تاريخ العمل بها بعد ختام المحاكمة في الدعوى. 
2. النصوص المعدلة للمواعيد متى كان الميعاد قد بدأ قبل تاريخ العمل بها. 
3. النصوص المنظمة لطرق الطعن بالنسبة الى ما صدر من أحكام قبل تاريخ العمل بها متى كانت ملغيه أو منشئة لطريق من
تلك الطرق. 
وكل اجراء من اجراءات المحاكمة تم صحيحا في ظل قانون معمول به يبقى صحيحاً ما لم يرد نص على خلاف ذلك.
 المصلحة في الدعوى 
المادة( 3 )
1)لا يقبل أي طلب أو دفع لا يكون لصاحبه فيه مصلحة قائمة يقرها القانون. 
2 )تكفي المصلحة المحتملة اذا  كان الغرض من الطلب الاحتياط لدفع ضرر محدق أو الاستيثاق لحق يخشى زوال دليله عند النزاع
فيه. 
التبليغات 
المادة ( 4 ) 
لا يجوز اجراء أي تبليغ أو تنفيذ قبل الساعة السابعة صباحا  ، ولا بعد الساعة السابعة مساء ولا في أيام العطل الرسمية
إلا في حالات الضرورة وباذن كتابي من المحكمة.
المادة ( 5 ) 
يحب أن تشتمل ورقة التبليغ على البيانات الآتية: 
1 ) تاريخ اليوم والشهر والسنة والساعة التي حصل فيها التبليغ. 
2 )اسم طالب التبليغ بالكامل وعنوانه واسم من يمثله ان وجد. 
3) اسم المحكمة او الجهة التي يجري التبليغ بأمرها. 
4)  اسم المبلغ إليه بالكامل وعنوانه ، أو من يمثله ان وجد.
5 ) اسم المحضر بالكامل وتوقيعه على كل من الأصل والصورة. 
6) موضوع التبليغ. 
7) اسم من سلم اليه التبليغ وتوقيعه على الأصل بالاستلام أو اثبات امتناعه وسببه.
المادة ( 6 )
1) كل تبليغ يكون بواسطة المحضرين ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك. وعلى من يتولى التبليغ أن يدرج بيانا بكيفية وقوع
التبليغ مذيلا بأسمه وتوقيعه. 
2) اذا كان المطلوب تبليغه يقيم في منطقة محكمة أخرى في المملكة ترسل الأوراق إلى تلك المحكمة لتتولى تبليغها واعادتها
الى المحكمة التي أصدرتها مرفقة بمحضر يفيد ما اتخذته بشأنها من اجراءات.
3- أ-  يجوز اجراء تبليغ الاوراق القضائية بواسطة شركة خاصة واحدة او اكثر يعتمدها مجلس الوزراء بناء على تنسيب من
وزير العدل ، ويصدر لهذا الغرض نظام خاص لتمكين تلك الشركة من القيام باعمالها ومراقبة ادائها وفق احكام هذا القانون

ب-يعتبر محضرا بالمعنى المقصود في هذا القانون موظف الشركة الذي يتولى عملية التبليغ 
ج-يتحمل نفقات التبليغ بواسطة الشركة الخصم الذي يرغب في اجراء التبليغ بهذه الطريقة ، ولا تعتبر هذه النفقات من ضمن
مصاريف الدعوى.
 المادة( 7 )
1 ) يتم تبليغ الأوراق القضائية بتسليم نسخة منها الى المطلوب تبليغه أينما وجد ما لم يرد نص بخلاف ذلك. 
2)  يجوز لأي شخص أن يعين آخر يقيم في دائرة اختصاص المحكمة وكيلا عنه لقبول تبليغ الأوراق القضائية. 
3) يجوز أن يكون هذا التعيين خاصا أو عاما ويجب أن يتم بصك كتابي يوقعه الموكل بحضور رئيس الكتبة الذي يصدق على صحة
هذا التوقيع ويحفظه بين أوراق الدعوى.
 المادة( 8 )
إذا لم يجد المحضر الشخص المطلوب تبليغه في موطنه أو محل عمله يسلم الورقة الى وكيله أو مستخدمه او لمن يكون ساكنا
معه من الأصول أو الفروع أو الأزواج أو الأخوة أو الأخوات ممن يدل ظاهرهم على أنهم أتموا الثامنة عشرة من عمرهم على
أن لا تكون مصلحة المطلوب تبليغه متعارضة مع مصلحتهم.
المادة ( 9 )
اذا لم يجد المحضر من يصح تسليم الورقة اليه طبقا لما هو مذكور في المادة (8) من هذا القانون او امتنع من وجده من
المذكورين فيها ( غير المطلوب تبليغه ) عن التوقيع على ورقة التبليغ بالتسلم ، وجب على المحضر ان يلصق نسخة من الورقة
القضائية المراد تبليغها على الباب الخارجي او على جانب ظاهر للعيان من المكان الذي يقع فيه موطن الشخص المطلوب تبليغـه
او محل عمله بحضور شاهد واحد على الاقل ، ثم يعيد النسخة من ورقة التبليغ الى المحكمة التي اصدرتها مع شرح بواقع الحال
عليها ، واذا كانت هناك مستندات مرفقة بالورقة القضائية المراد تبليغها فعلى المحضر ان يدون فيها بيانا بضرورة مراجعة
المطلوب تبليغه لقلم المحكمة من اجل تسلم تلك المستندات ويعتبر الصاق الاوراق على هذا الوجه تبليغاً قانونياً.
المادة( 10 )
 مع مراعاة اجراءات التبليغ المنصوص عليها في اي قانون آخر تسلم الأوراق القضائية علىالوجه الآتي: 
1) فيما يتعلق بالحكومة أو المؤسسات العامة التي يمثلها النائب العام تسلم للمحامي العام المدني أو أحد مساعديه أو
رئيس الديوان.
2) فيما يتعلق بالمؤسسات العامة الأخرى والبلديات والمجالس القروية تسلم لرئيسها أو لمديرها أو للنائب عنها قانونا
أو من يمثلها قانونا أو لرئيس الديوان فيها. 
3) فيما يتعلق بالمسجونين تسلم لمدير السجن أو من يقوم مقامه ليتولى تبليغها. 
4) فيما يتعلق ببحارة السفن التجارية أو بالعاملين فيها تسلم للربان أو لوكيل السفينة. 
5) ما يتعلق بالشركات والجمعيات وسائر الاشخاص الاعتبارية الاخرى ، تسلم الاوراق القضائية في مراكز ادارتها لمن ينوب
عنها قانونا او احد القائمين على ادارتها  او احد الشركاء المتضامنين او لمن يقوم مقام أي من هؤلاء ، واذا لم يكن
لها مركز ادارة فتسلم هذه الاوراق لاي من الاشخاص المذكورين من غير المستخدمين في مركزها سواء بشخصه او في محل عمله
او في موطنه الاصلي او المختار ، واذا كان التبليغ متعلقاً بفرع الشركة فيسلم الى الشخص المسؤول عن ادارته او من ينوب
عنه قانوناً.
6) فيما يتعلق بالشركات الاجنبية التي لها فرع او وكيل في المملكة تسلم الاوراق القضائية الى الشخص المسؤول عن ادارة
هذا الفرع او الى النائب عنه قانوناً او تسلم الى الوكيل بشخصه او في موطنه او محل عمله.
7) فيما يتعلق برجال الجيش أو برجال الأمن العام والمخابرات العامة والدفاع المدني والمؤسسات التابعة لها. تسلم الى
الادارات القانونية التابعين لها لتتولى تبليغها متى طلب التبليغ في محل عمله. 
8) فيما يتعلق بموظفي الحكومة ومستخدميها ترسل الاوراق القضائية الى مدير الدائرة التابع لها ذلك الموظف او المستخدم
متى طلب التبليغ في محل عمله وعلى مدير الدائرة تبليغ الورقة القضائية الى المطلوب تبليغه فور  ورودها اليه واعادتها
موقعة منه الى المحكمة ، كما يجوز للمحكمة في جميع الاحوال ان تأمر بتبليغ موظف الحكومة او مستخدمها عن طريق المحضر
مباشرة.
9) اذا كان المدعي عليه قاصرا أو فاقدا الأهلية تبلغ الأوراق القضائية الى وليه أو الوصي عليه. 
وفي جميع الحالات السابقة اذا  لم يجد المحضر من يصح تبليغه قانوناً ، يعيد الأوراق للجهة القضائية التي صدرت عنها
مع شرح مفصل بواقع الحال.
 المادة ( 11 )
 يبلغ الشهود وفق الاجراءات الخاصة بتبليغ الخصوم بمذكرة حضور تصدر عن المحكمة.
المادة ( 12 )
1) اذا وجدت المحكمة انه يتعذر اجراء التبليغ وفق الاصول المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون جاز لها ان تقرر اجراء التبليغ
بنشر اعلان في صحيفتين محليتين يوميتين ، على ان يتضمن الاعلان اشعارا بضرورة مراجعة المطلوب تبليغه قلم المحكمة لتسلم
المستندات ان وجدت.
2) إذا أصدرت المحكمة قرارا باتباع طريقة التبليغ هذه فعلى الرغم مما ورد في هذا القانون يجب أن يعين في القرار المذكور
موعدا لحضور المطلوب تبليغه أمام المحكمة وتقديم دفاعه اذا دعت الحاجة الى ذلك كما تتطلبه الحالة.
المادة( 13 ) 
إذا كان المطلوب تبليغه مقيما في بلد أجنبي وكان موطنه فيه معروفا تسلم الأوراق لوزارة لعدل لتبليغها اليه بالطرق
الدبلوماسية ما لم يرد نص على خلاف ذلك او بالطرق القانونية المتبعة في البلد المقيم فيها.
 المادة( 14 ) 
متى أعيدت الأوراق القضائية الى المحكمة مبلغة على أحد الوجوه المبينة في المواد السابقة تسير في الدعوى اذا رأت أن
التبليغ موافق للأصول وإلا فتقرر اعادة التبليغ على أنه اذا تبين للمحكمة أن التبليغ لم يكن موافقا للأصول ، أو أنه
لم يقع أصلا بسب اهمال المحضر أو تقصيره يجوز لها أن تقرر أيضا الحكم على المحضر بغرامة لا تقل عن عشرين دينارا ولا
تتجاوز خمسين دينارا ويعتبر قرارها بهذا الشأن قطعياً.
 المادة( 15 )
 يعتبر التبليغ منتجا لآثاره من وقت توقيع المطلوب تبليغه علىورقة التبليغ أو من وقت امتناعه عن التوقيع عليها او
من وقت اجرائه وفق احكام هذا القانون.
 المادة( 16 ) 
يترتب البطلان علىعدم مراعاة مواعيد واجراءات التبليغ وشروطه المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة.
 الموطن ومحل العمل 
المادة( 17 ) 
 الموطن هو المكان الذي يقيم فيه الشخص عادة ومحل العمل هو المكان الذي يباشر فيه الشخص تجارة أوحرفة ، أو يقوم على
ادارة أمواله فيه ، وبالنسبة للموظف والعامل هو المكان الذي يؤدي فيه عمله عادة. 
ويجوز أن يكون للشخص في وقت واحد أكثر من  موطن أو أكثر من محل عمل وفي أحوال التعدد يتساوى الجميع.
 المادة( 18 ) 
موطن القاصر والمحجور عليه والمفقود والغائب هو موطن من ينوب عنه قانونا ، وموطن الشخص الاعتباري هو المكان الذي يوجد
فيه مركز ادارته ، والأشخاص الاعتبارية التي يكون مركزها في الخارج ، ولها فروع في الأردن يعتبر مركز فرعها موطنا
لها.
 المادة( 19 )
 يجوز اتخاذ موطن مختار لتنفيذ عمل قانوني معين ويكون هو الموطن بالنسبة لكل ما يتعلق بهذا العمل الا اذا اشترط صراحة
قصره على أعمال دون أخرى. 
ولا يجوز أثبات وجود الموطن المختار الا بالكتابة.
المادة (20)
اذا اوجب القانون على شخص تعيين موطن مختار له او اذا الزمه اتفاق بذلك ، ولم يفعل او كان بيانه ناقصاً او غير صحيح
او اذا الغى موطنه المختار ولم يعلم خصمه بذلك ، جاز تبليغه بالنشر وفق احكام المادة (12) من هذا القانون.
 معاملات قلم المحكمة 
المادة( 21)
 1) يساعد المحكمة في جلساتها في جميع اجراءات المحاكمة وتحت طائلة البطلان كاتب يتولى تدوين وقائع المحاكمة وأجراءاتها
في المحضر اما بخط اليد او بواسطة اجهزة الحاسوب او الاجهزة الالكترونية ويتم توقيع كل صفحة من صفحات المحضر فور اعداده
من قضاة المحكمة والكاتب.
2 )على الكاتب أن يعطي من يودع مستند كتابيا سند ،ايصال به يوقعه ويختمه بخاتم المحكمة. 
3) يحق للخصوم ووكلائهم الاطلاع على ملف الدعوى في قلم المحكمة ويحق لهم أن يستحصلوا على صورة مصدقة عن الأوراق كلها
أو بعضها. 
4) إذا قدم الخصم ورقة أو سندا للاستدلال به في الدعوى فلا يجوز له سحبه الا برضاء خصمه أو باذن خطي من المحكمة بعد
أن تحفظ صورة مصدقة عنه في اضبارة الدعوى. 
5) يحق لكل شخص أن يحصل بموافقة المحكمة على صورة مصدقةعن كل حكم بعد اداء الرسوم القانونية ما لم ينص القانون على
خلاف ذلك.
 المادة( 22 )
لا يجوز تحت طائلة البطلان للمحضرين ولا للكتبة وغيرهم من موظفي المحاكم أن ، يباشروا عملا يدخل في حدود وظائفهم في
الدعاوى الخاصة بهم أو بأزواجهم أو أقاربهم أو أصهارهم للدرجة الرابعة.
حساب المواعيد 
المادة ( 23 )
على الرغم مما ورد في أي قانون اخر:-
1) اذا كان الميعاد مقدرا بالأيام أو بالشهور أو بالسنين فلا يحسب فيه يوم التبليغ أو اليوم الذي حدث فيه الأمر المعتبر
في نظر القانون مجريا للميعاد. وينقضي الميعاد بانقضاء اليوم الأخير منه اذا كان يجب أن يحصل فيه الاجراء ، أما اذا
كان الميعاد مما يجب انقضاؤه قبل الاجراء ، فلا يجوز حصول الاجراء الا بعد انقضاء اليوم الأخير من الميعاد ، واذا
كان الميعاد مقدرا بالساعات كان حساب الساعة التي  ينقضي فيها على الوجه المتقدم. 
2) تحسب المواعيد المعينة بالشهر أو السنة بالتقويم الميلادي ما لم ينص القانون على غير ذلك. 
وإذا صادف آخر الميعاد عطلة رسمية امتد الى أول يوم عمل بعدها.
البطلان
المادة( 24 )
يكون الاجراء باطلا اذا نص القانون على بطلانه أو اذا شابه عيب جوهري ترتب عليه ضرر للخصم. 
ولا يحكم بالبطلان رغم النص عليه اذا لم يترتب على الاجراء ضرر للخصم.
المادة( 25 )
لا يجوز أن يتمسك بالبطلان الا من شرع البطلان لمصلحته. ولا يجوز التمسك بالبطلان من الخصم الذي تسبب فيه وذلك كله
فيما عدا الحالات التي يتعلق فيها البطلان بالنظام العام. ويزول البطلان إذا نزل عنه صراحة أو ضمنا من شرع لمصلحته
وذلك فيما عدا الحالات التي يتعلق فيها بالنظام العام.
المادة( 26 )
 يجوز تصحيح الاجراء الباطل ولو بعد التمسك بالبطلان ، على أن يتم ذلك في الميعاد المقرر قانونا لاتخاذ الاجراء ،
ولا يعتد بالاجراء الا من تاريخ تصحيحه.
الباب الأول
الاختصاص وتقدير قيمة الدعوى 
الفصل الأول
 الاختصاص الدولي للمحاكم 
المادة( 27 )
1) تمارس المحاكم النظامية في المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية حق القضاء على جميع الأشخاص في المواد المدنية ، باستثناء
المواد التي قد يفوض فيها حق القضاء الى محاكم دينية أو محاكم خاصة بموجب أحكام أي قانون آخر. 
2) تختص المحاكم الأردنية بالفصل في الدعوى ولو لم تكن داخلة في اختصاصها اذا قبل الخصم ولايتها صراحة أو ضمنا. 
3) اذا رفعت للمحاكم الأردنية دعوى داخلة في اختصاصها فانها تكون مختصة أيضا بالفصل في المسائل والطلبات المرتبطة
بالدعوى الأصلية وفي كل طلب يرتبط بهذه الدعوى ويقتضي حسن سير العدالة أن ينظر فيها. 
كما تختص المحاكم الأردنية بالاجراءات الوقتية والتحفظية التي تنفذ في الأردن ولو كانت غير مختصة بالدعوى الأصلية.
المادة( 28 )
تختص محاكم الأردن بنظر الدعاوي التي ترفع على الأجنبي الذي ليس له موطن أو محل اقامة في الأردن وذلك في الأحوال الآتية:

1) اذا كان له في الأردن موطن مختار. 
2) اذا كانت الدعوى متعلقة بمال موجود في الأردن أو كانت متعلقة بالتزام نشأ أو نفذ أو كان واجبا تنفيذه فيها أو كانت
متعلقة بافلاس أشهر فيها.
3) إذا كان لأحد المدعي عليهم موطن أو محل اقامة في الأردن.
المادة( 29 )
اذا لم يحضر المدعي عليه وكانت المحاكم الأردنية غير مختصة بنظر الدعوى طبقا للمواد السابقة تحكم المحكمة بعدم اختصاصها
من تلقاء نفسها.
المادة30 -
تختص محكمة البداية بالنظر والفصل في الدعاوى التي لا تدخل في اختصاص محكمة اخرى بمقتضى أي قانون نافذ المفعول ، كما
تختص بالنظر والفصل في الطلبات المستعجلة وجميع الطلبات المرتبطة بالطلب الاصلي مهما تكن قيمتها او نوعها.
المادة 31-
1- قاضي الامور المستعجلة هو رئيس محكمة البداية او من يقوم مقامه او من ينتدبه لذلك من قضاتها وقاضي الصلح في الدعاوى
التي تدخل ضمن اختصاصه.
2- تختص محكمة الاستئناف بالنظر والفصل في الطلبات المتعلقة بالامور المستعجلة التي تقدم اليها بشأن الدعاوى المنظورة
امامها.
المادة (32 )
بحكم قاضي الأمور المستعجلة بصفة مؤقتة مع عدم المساس بالحق بالامور التالية، على أن هذا لا يمنع من اختصاص محكمة
الموضوع أيضا بهذه المسائل اذا رفعت لها بطريق التبعية. 
1) المسائل المستعجلة التي يخشى عليها من فوات الوقت. 
2) النظر في طلبات تعيين وكيل أو قيم على مال أو الحجز التحفظي أو الحراسة أو منع السفر. 
3-)الكشف المستعجل لاثبات الحالة. 
4- دعوى سماع الشاهد الذي يخشى فوات فرصة الإستشهاد به على موضوع لم يعرض بعد على القضاء ويحتمل عرضه عليه.وتكون مصروفاته
كلها على من طلبه.
المادة( 33)
1)تنظر المحكمة أو قاضي الأمور المستعجلة في المسائل المستعجلة تدقيقا دون حاجة لدعوة الخصوم إلا اذا رأت المحكمة
أو القاضي خلاف ذلك. 
2) على الطالب ان يرفق الوثائق التي يستند اليها في طلبه، وللمحكمة او قاضي الامور المستعجلة ان يقرر تكليفه بتقديم
تأمين نقدي او كفالة مصرفية او عدلية تحدد المحكمة او قاضي الامور المستعجلة نوعها ومبلغها ويقدمها كفيل مليء يضمن
العطل والضرر الذي قد يلحق بالمستدعى ضده اذا ظهر ان المستدعي غير محق في طلبه ، ويستثنى من تقديم التأمين او  الكفالة
الدوائر الحكومية والمؤسسات الرسمية والعامة والبلديات والبنوك العاملة في المملكة ، وللمحكمة او قاضي الامور المستعجلة
التحقق من ملاءة الكفيل0
3) القرار الذي يصدر بقبول طلب المستدعي في المسائل المستعجلة يكون على ذمة الدعوى الموضوعية ولحين الفصل فيها.
تعيين المرجع 
المادة( 34)
1) اذا نشأت مسألة تتعلق بقضية فيما اذا كانت قضية أحوال شخصية داخلة في الصلاحية المطلقة المخولة لمحكمة دينية أم
لا فعلى الفرقاء ذوي الشأن أو على المحكمة التي نشأت أماممها هذه المسألة أن يحيلوها الى المحكمة المنصوص عليها في
المادة( 11 ) من قانون تشكيل المحاكم النظامية بمذكرة تقدم الى رئيس كتبة محكمة التمييز. 
2) يتبع أمام المحكمة المشار اليها في الفقرة السابقة الاجراءات المتبعة أمام محكمة البداية المنصوص عليها في هذا
القانون وذلك بالقدر الذي تتطلبه الضرورة.
المادة 35-
 1- اذا حصل تنازع على الاختصاص ايجابيا كان ام سلبيا بين محكمتين نظاميتين ، فيحق لاي من الفرقاء ان يقدم طلباً لحسم
التنازع الحاصل الى المحكمة التالية:-
أ-اذا كان التنازع بين محكمتي صلح او بين محكمة بداية ومحكمة صلح او بين محكمتي بداية تابعتين لمحكمة استئناف واحدة
، فتعين محكمة الاستئناف المحكمة المختصة بنظر الدعوى.
ب-اذا كان التنازع بين محكمتين لا تتبعان محكمة استئناف واحدة او بين محكمتي استئناف ، فتعين محكمة التمييز المحكمة
المختصة بنظر الدعوى.
2-اذا ابرز أي من الفرقاء اشعاراً يتضمن انه قدم طلبا لتعيين المرجع يوقف السير في الدعوى.
3-تنظر محكمتا التمييز والاستئناف في طلب تعيين المرجع تدقيقا دون ان تدعو الفرقاء للمثول امامها.
4-تقديم طلب تعيين المرجع غير مقيد بمواعيد الاستئناف والتمييز.
الفصل الثالث
الاختصاص المحلي (المكاني)
المادة( 36 )
1- في دعاوى الحقوق الشخصية أو المنقولة يكون الاختصاص للمحكمة التي يقع في دائرتها موطن المدعى عليه. 
2- اذا لم يكن للمدعى عليه موطن في الأردن فللمحكمة التي يقع في دائرتها مكان إقامته المؤقت. 
3- اذ تعدد المدعى عليهم كان الاختصاص للمحكمة التي يقع في دائرتها موطن أحدهم.
المادة( 37 )
1) في الدعوى العينية العقارية ودعاوى الحيازة يكون الاختصاص للمحكمة التي يقع في دائرتها العقار ، أو أحد أجزائه
اذا كان واقعا في دوائر محاكم متعددة.
2) اذا تعددت العقارات كان الاختصاص للمحكمة التي يقع أحدها في دائرتها. 
3) في الدعاوى الشخصية العقارية يكون الاختصاص للمحكمة التي يقع في دائرتها العقار أوموطن المدعي عليه.
المادة( 38)
1) في الدعاوى المتعلقة بالشركات أو الجمعيات القائمة أو التي في دور التصفية أو المؤسسات يكون الاختصاص للمحكمة التي
يقع في دائرتها مركز ادارتها سواء أكانت الدعوى على الشركة أو الجمعية أو المؤسسة أم من الشركة أو الجمعية أو المؤسسة
على احد الشركاء أو الأعضاء أو من شريك أو عضو على آخر. 
2) يجوز رفع الدعوى الى المحكمة التي يقع في دائرتها فرع الشركة أو الجمعية أو المؤسسة وذلك في المسائل المتصلة بهذا
الفرع.
المادة( 39 )
 الدعاوى المتعلقة بالتركات أو التي يرفعها الدائن قبل قسمة التركة تكون من اختصاص المحكمة التي يقع في دائرتها محل
فتح التركة ، وكذلك الدعاوى التي يرفعها بعض الورثة على بعض قبل قسمة التركة.
 المادة( 40 )
في المواد التي فيها اتفاق على محل مختار لتنفيذ عقد يكون الاختصاص للمحكمة التي يقع في دائرتها موطن المدعى عليه
أو المحل المختار للتنفيذ.
المادة( 41)
في المنازعات المتعلقة بالافلاس أو الاعسار المدني يكون الاختصاص للمحكمة التي قضت به.
المادة( 42 )
في المنازعات المتعلقة بالتوريدات والأشغال وأجور المساكن وأجور العمال والصناع يكون الاختصاص لمحكمة المدعي عليه
، أو للمحكمة التي في دائرتها تم الاتفاق أو نفذ.
المادة( 43 )
في المنازعات المتعلقة بطلب التأمين يكون الاختصاص للمحكمة التي في دائرتها موطن الشخص المؤمن عليه أو مكان المال
المؤمن عليه. 
المادة( 44 )
في المواد التجارية يكون الاختصاص لمحكمة المدعى عليه أو للمحكمة التي في دائرتها تم الاتفاق وتسليم البضاعة أو التي
في دائرتها يجب الوفاء.
 المادة( 45)
في الدعاوى المتضمنة طلب اتخاذ اجراء مؤقت أو مستعجل يكون الاختصاص للمحكمة التي يقع في دائرتها موطن المدعى عليه
أو المحكمة المطلوب حصول الاجراء في دائرتها. 
وفي المنازعات المستعجلة المتعلقة بتنفيذ الأحكام والسندات يكون الاختصاص للمحكمة التي يجري في دائرتها التنفيذ.
المادة( 46)
في المنازعات المتعلقة بمصروفات الدعاوي وأتعاب المحاماة إذا وقعت بصورة تبعية يكون الاختصاص للمحكمة التي فصلت في
أصل الدعوى على أن لا يخل ذلك في الأحكام الواردة في قانون نقابة المحامين.
المادة( 47 )
إذا لم يكن للمدعي عليه موطن ولا سكن في الأردن ولم يتيسر تعيين المحكمة المختصة بمقتضى الأحكام المتقدمة يكون الاختصاص
للمحكمة التي يقع في دائرتها موطن المدعي أو محل عمله فان لم يكن له موطن ولا محل عمل في الأردن كان الاختصاص لمحكمة
عمان.
الفصل الرابع 
تقدير قيمة الدعوى
المادة( 48 )
تقدر قيمة الدعوى باعتبارها يوم رفعها ، وفي جمع الأحوال يكون التقدير على أساس طلب الخصوم.
المادة( 49 )
1) اذا لم تذكر القيمة بالنقد وكان بالامكان تقديرها بالنقد فتقدر من قبل رئيس المحكمة. 
2) اذا ارتابت المحكمة في أي دور من أدوار المحاكمة في صحة القيمة فتقدر من قبل المحكمة. 
3) إذا كان المدعي به مبلغا من المال بغير العملة الأردنية فتقدر قيمة الدعوى بما يعادل ذلك المبلغ من العملة الأردنية.

المادة( 50)
يدخل في تقدير قيمة الدعوى ما يكون مستحقا يوم رفعها من التضمينات والريع والمصروفات وغير ذلك من الملحقات المقدرة
القيمة ومع ذلك يعتد في جميع الأحوال بقيمة البناء أو الغراس اذا طلبت إزالته.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة( 51)
الدعاوى المتعلقة بملكية العقارات تقدر قيمتها بقيمة العقار وتقدر الدعاوى المتعلقة بالمنقول بقيمته.
المادة( 52 )
1) اذا كانت الدعوى بطلب صحة عقد أو ابطاله أو فسخه تقدر قيمتها بقيمة المتعاقد عليه وبالنسبة لعقود البدل تقدر الدعوى
بقيمة أكبر البدلين. 
2) إذا كانت الدعوى بطلب صحة عقد مستمراً  أو ابطاله أو فسخه كان التقدير باعتبار مجموع المقابل النقدي عن مدة العقد
كلها فاذا كان العقد المذكور قد نفذ في جزء منه قدرت دعوى فسخه باعتبار المدة الباقية. 
3-)تقدر دعوى اخلاء المأجور بقيمة بدل الايجار السنوي.
المادة (53)
اذا كانت الدعوى بين دائن ومدينه بشأن حجز أو حق عيني تبعي تقدر قيمتها بقيمة الدين أو بقيمة المال محل الحجز أو الحق
العيني أيهما أقل أما الدعوى المقامة من الغير باستحقاق هذا المال فتقدر باعتبار قيمته.
المادة( 54 )
1) اذا تضمنت الدعوى طلبات ناشئة عن سبب قانوني واحد كان التقدير باعتبار قيمتها جملة فاذا كانت ناشئة عن أسباب قانونية
مختلفة كان التقدير باعتبار قيمة كل منها على حده.
2) اذا كانت الدعوى مرفوعة من واحد أو أكثر على واحد أو أكثر بمقتضى سبب قانوني واحد كان التقدير باعتبار قيمة المدعى
به دون التفات الى نصيب كل منهم.
المادة( 55)
اذا كانت الدعوى بطلب غير قابل للتقدير بحسب القواعد المتقدمة اعتبرت قيمتها زائدة على الحد الصلحي.
الباب الثاني
رفع الدعوى وقيدها
المادة( 56 )
ترفع الدعوى بناء على ، طلب المدعي بلائحة تودع قلم المحكمة ما لم ينص القانون على غير ذلك. 
ويجب  أن تشتمل لائحة الدعوى على البيانات الآتية: 
1) اسم المحكمة المرفوع أمامها الدعوى. 
2) اسم المدعي بالكامل ومهنته أو وظيفته ومحل عمله وموطنه واسم من يمثله بالكامل ومهنته أو وظيفته ومحل عمله وموطنه.

3)أ- اسم المدعى عليه بالكامل ومهنته أو وظيفته ومحل عمله وموطنه واسم من يمثله بالكامل ومهنته أو وظيفته ومحل عمله
 وموطنه. 
ب- فإن لم يكن للمدعي عليه أو من يمثله محل عمل أو موطن معلوم فآخر محل عمل أو موطن أو محل إقامة كان له. 
4) تعيين موطن مختار للمدعي في الأردن ان لم يكن له موطن فيها ، وفق أحكام المادة( 19 ) من هذا القانون. 
5) موضوع الدعوى. 
6) وقائع الدعوى وأسانيدها وطلبات المدعي. 
7) توقيع المدعي أو وكيله.
8) تاريخ تحرير الدعوى.
المادة( 57 )
1) على المدعي ان يقدم الى قلم المحكمة لائحة دعواه من اصل وصور بعدد المدعى عليهم ومرفقا بها ما يلي:-
أ-حافظة المستندات المؤيدة لدعواه مع قائمة بمفردات هذه الحافظة.
ب-قائمة بيناته الخطية الموجودة تحت يد الغير.
ج-قائمة باسماء شهوده وعناوينهم الكاملة والوقائع التي يرغب في اثباتها بالبينة الشخصية لكل شاهد على حدة.
2) يجب على المدعي أو وكيله أن يوقع على كل ورقة من الأوراق الموجودة ضمن حافظة مستنداته وأن يقترن توقيعه باقراره
أن الورقة مطابقة للأصل اذا كانت صوره. 
3) بعد أن يستوفى الرسم يقيد القلم لائحة الدعوى في اليوم نفسه في سجل الدعاوى برقم متسلسل وفقا لأسبقية تقديمها ويوضع
عليها وعلى ما يرافقها من أوراق خاتم المحكمة ويذكر أمام الرقم تاريخ القيد بيان اليوم والشهر والسنة ويؤشر بكل ذلك
على صور اللائحة. 
4) يبلغ المدعى عليه صورة عن لائحة الدعوى مرفقة بصور عن المستندات والمذكرة المشار اليها في الفقرة( 1 ) من هذه المادة.

5) تعتبر الدعوى مرفوعة ومنتجة لآثارها من تاريخ هذا القيد ولو كانت المحكمة غير مختصة.
المادة( 58 )
1) تسلم لائحة الدعوى ومرفقاتها من صور أوراق الإثبات لقلم المحكمة ضمن ملف خاص يبين في ظاهره اسم المحكمة وأسماءالخصوم
ورقم قيد الدعوى وتاريخ السنة وترقم جميع الأوراق التي تحفظ في الملف بأرقام متتابعة ويدرج بيان مفرداتها وأرقامها
في ظاهرها. 
2) تسلم صورة لائحة الدعوى وما يرافقها من صور أوراق للمحضر لتبليغها الى المدعي عليه.
المادة (59):
1- على المدعى عليه أن يقدم إلى قلم المحكمة المختصة خلال ثلاثين يوماً من اليوم التالي لتاريخ تبلغه لائحة الدعوى
جواباً كتابياً على هذه اللائحة من أصل وصور بعدد المدعين مرفقاً به ما يلي:-
أ-حافظة بالمستندات المؤيدة لجوابه مع قائمة بمفردات هذه الحافظة. 
ب- قائمة ببيناته الخطية الموجودة تحت يد الغير.
 ج- قائمة باسماء شهوده وعناوينهم الكاملة والوقائع التي يرغب في اثباتها بالبينة الشخصية لكل شاهد على حدة.
 2-تزاد المدة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (1) من هذه المادة لتصبح ستين يوماً في أي من الحالتين التاليتين: -
أ-إذا كان المدعى عليه المحامي العام المدني أو كان أحد المؤسسات الرسمية أو العامة.
 ب- إذا كان المدعى عليه مقيماً خارج المملكة.
 3- لرئيس المحكمة أو من ينتدبه لهذه الغاية أن يمدد ولمرة واحدة المدة المشار إليها في كل من الفقرة (1) من هذه المادة
مدة خمسة عشر يوما وفي الفقرة (2) من هذه المادة مدة ثلاثين يوما بناءً على طلب المدعى عليه المقدم منه قبل إنقضاء
المدة القانونية المبينة أعلاه إذا أبدى أسباباً مبررة وقنعت المحكمة بذلك.
 4- إذا لم يقم المدعى عليه بتقديم جواب كتابي على لائحة الدعوى خلال المدد المبينة في الفقرات (1) و (2) و (3)
من هذه المادة تعين المحكمة جلسة للنظر في الدعوى ويتم تبليغ موعد هذه الجلسة إلى المدعي والمدعى عليه حسب الأصول
ولا يحق للمدعى عليه في هذه الحالة تقديم جواب على لائحة الدعوى بأي صورة من الصور ، ومع عدم الاخلال بحقه في توجيه
اليمين الحاسمة لا يحق له تقديم أي بينة في الدعوى ويقتصرحقه على تقديم مذكرة بدفوعه وإعتراضاته على بينة المدعي ومناقشتها
وتقديم مرافعة ختامية.
5- إذا قام المدعى عليه بتقديم جواب كتابي على لائحة الدعوى ضمـن المدد المبينة في الفقرات (1) و (2) و (3) من
هذه المادة فيجب عليه أو على وكيله أن يوقع على كل ورقة من الأوراق الموجودة ضمن حافظة مستنداته وأن يوقع بإقرار منه
بأن الورقة مطابقة للأصل إذا كانت صورة.
 6- للمدعي خلال عشرة أيام تبدأ من اليوم التالي لتاريخ تبلغه اللائحة الجوابية أن يقدم رداً عليها مع مذكرة بدفوعه
وإعتراضاته على بينات المدعى عليه كما يحق له أن يرفق برده البينات اللازمة لتمكينه من دحض بينات خصمه.
 7- لا يجوز للمدعى عليه في لائحته الجوابية ولا للمدعي في لائحة رده على اللائحة الجوابية أن ينكر إنكاراً مجملاً
إدعاء خصمه في اللائحة المقدمة منه بل يجب عليه أن يرد على البنود الواردة في لائحة خصمه رداً واضحاً وصريحاً وأن
يتناول بالبحث كل امر واقعي يدعيه الخصم ولا يسلم هو بصحته وللمحكمة في حال غموض الرد الحق في تكليف أي من الطرفين
بتوضيح ما ورد بلائحته بشكل مفصل يتفق وأحكام هذه الفقرة.
 8-  إذا طلب أحد الخصوم ضمن قائمة بيناته مستندات موجودة تحت يد الغير دون أن يرفق نسخاً منها ضمن حافظة مستنداته
، فيحق للخصم الآخر بعد ورود هذه المستندات وإطلاعه أن يبدي دفوعه وإعتراضاته عليها وأن يقدم البينات اللازمة للرد
عليها وذلك خلال مدة لا تتجاوز عشرة أيام  من اليوم التالي لتاريخ تبلغه هذه المستندات وتصبح هذه المدة عشرين يوما
في أي من الحالتين المذكورتين في الفقرة (2) من هذه المادة.

المادة (59) مكرر:-
1-أ- تنشأ في مقر  محكمة البداية ادارة قضائية تسمى (  ادارة الدعوى المدنية )  على ان يحدد وزير العدل المحاكم التي
يتم فيها احداث هذه الادارة.
ب- يسمي رئيس المحكمة قاض او اكثر للعمل في ادارة الدعوى المدنية وللمدة التي يحددها ويختار من بين موظفي المحكمة
العدد اللازم لهذه الادارة.
2-يتولى قاضي ادارة الدعوى المهام والصلاحيات  التالية:-
أ-الاشراف على ملف الدعوى عند وروده مباشرة الى المحكمة وتسجيله في سجلاتها ، مراعيا بذلك احكام المواد (56) و (57)
و (58) و (59) و (109) من هذا القانون.
ب-اتخاذ الاجراءات اللازمة لتبليغ اطراف الدعوى بالسرعة الممكنة.
ج-تعيين جلسة لاطراف الدعوى  وتبليغهم بموعدها وفق الاصول المقررة خلال مدة لا تتجاوز سبعة ايام بعد انتهاء المدد
 المحددة في المادة (59) من هذا القانون.
د-الاجتماع بالخصوم او وكلاؤهم القانونيين في جلسة اولية يعقدها للتداول معهم في موضوع النزاع دون ابداء رأيه فيه
، والتحقق من استكمال الوثائق المتعلقة بصحة الخصومة وطلب أي مستند يكون لدى الغير ورد ذكره في قائمة بينات الخصوم
 ، واذا  تعذر احضار المستند ضمن المدة المحددة وفقا لاحكام هذه المادة تحال الدعوى الى قاضي الموضوع.
هـ-حصر نقاط الاتفاق والاختلاف بين الفرقاء وحثهم على تسوية النزاع القائم بينهم وديا.
3-يمارس قاضي ادارة الدعوى الصلاحيات المقررة لقاضي الموضوع في تثبيت الصلح او أي اتفاق آخر ، واصدار القرار وفق ما
تقتضيه احكام المادة (78) من هذا القانون وفرض الغرامات المنصوص عليها في المادة (14) وفي المادة (72) منه.
4-اذا تخلف احد الاطراف عن حضور الجلسة التي حددها قاضي ادارة الدعوى او رفض حضورها او انتهت المدة  المنصوص عليها
 في هذه المادة يحيل الدعوى الى قاضي الموضوع مرفقا بها المحضر المشار اليه في الفقرة (5) من هذه المادة.
5-ينظم قاضي ادارة الدعوى محضرا بما قام به من اجراءات متضمنا الوقائع المتفق والمتنازع عليها بين الاطراف ويحيل الدعوى
الى قاضي الموضوع خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ اول جلسة يعقدها.
6-لا يجوز لقاضي ادارة الدعوى تحت طائلة البطلان النظر في موضوع الدعوى التي سبق له واتخذ قرارا  باحالتها الى قاضي
الموضوع.
المادة( 60)
1) في الدعاوى المستعجلة يعين القاضي جلسة المحاكمة فور قيد لائحتها بدون حاجة لتبادل اللوائح. 
2) تعتبر الدعوى غير تابعة لتبادل اللوائح بقرار يصدره رئيس المحكمة او من ينتدبه اذا استدعت طبيعة هذه الدعوى او
موضوعها او اذا اقتصر طلب المدعي فيها على استيفاء دين او مبلغ متفق عليه من المال مستحق على المدعى عليه وناشيء عما
يلي:-
 أ-عقد صريح او ضمني ( كالبوليصة والكمبيالة او الشيك مثلا) ،  او 
ب-سند تعهد او عقد مكتوب يقضي بدفع مبلغ من المال متفق عليه  ، او 
ج-كفالة اذا كان الادعاء على الاصيل يتعلق فقط بدين او مبلغ من المال متفق عليه.
3) وتعين المحكمة جلسة لهذه الدعوى خلال عشرة أيام من تاريخ قيدها في قلم المحكمة.
المادة( 61 )
1) ميعاد الحضور أمام محاكم الصلح والبداية والاستئناف 15 يوما ويجوز في حالة الضرورة إنقاص هذا الميعاد الى سبعة
أيام. 
2) ميعاد الحضور في الدعاوى المستعجلة أربع وعشرون ساعة الا اذا اقتضت الضرورة انقاص هذا الميعاد الى ساعة بشرط أن
يحصل التبليغ للخصم نفسه. 
3- اذا ورد النص في أي قانون نافذ المفعول على منح صفة الاستعجال لاي من القضايا التي ترفع بموجبه فلا يجوز ان تزيد
مدة تأجيل جلسة المحاكمة في هذه القضية على اثنتين وسبعين ساعة.
المادة( 62 )
يكون انقاص المواعيد في الأحوال المتقدمة بقرار من المحكمة أو قاضي الأمور المستعجلة.
الباب الثالث 
حضور الخصوم وغيابهم 
الفصل الأول 
حضور الخصوم 
المادة( 63 )
مع مراعاة ما ورد في قانون نقابة المحامين وقانون محاكم الصلح:
1) لا يجوز للمتداعين - من غير المحامين - أن يحضروا أمام المحاكم لنظر الدعوى الا بواسطة محامين يمثلونهم بمقتضى
سند توكيل. 
2) يجب على الوكيل أن يثبت وكالته عن موكله بسند رسمي اذا كانت وكالته عامة وان كانت وكالته خاصة غير رسمية وجب أن
يكون مصدقا على توقيع الموكل. 
3) اذا تعدد الوكلاء جاز لأحدهم الانفراد بالعمل في القضية ما لم يكن ممنوعا من ذلك صراحة في التوكيل. 
4) يجوز للوكيل أن ينيب غيره من المحامين ان لم يكن ممنوعا من الانابة صراحة في التوكيل. 
المادة( 64)
بمجرد صدور التوكيل من أحد الخصوم يكون موطن وكيله الذي باشر المحاكمة معتبرا في تبليغ الأوراق اللازمة لسيرالدعوى
في درجة التقاضي الموكل بها.
المادة( 65)
التوكيل بالخصومة يخول الوكيل سلطة القيام بالأعمال والاجراءات اللازمة لرفع الدعوى ومتابعتها أو الدفاع فيها ، واتخاذ
الاجراءات التحفطية الى أن يصدر الحكم في موضوعها في درجة التقاضي التي وكل فيها وتبليغ هذا الحكم.
المادة( 66)
1) يجوز لأي فريق ينوب عنه محام مدعيا كان أم مدعي عليه أن يعزل محاميه في أي دور من أدوار المحاكمة وذلك بابلاغ المحكمة
اشعارا بهذا العزل تبلغ نسخة منه الى الفرقاء الآخرين. 
2) لا يجوز للمحامي أن ينسحب من الدعوى الا باذن من المحكمة.
الفصل الثاني 
الغياب 
المادة( 67)
1) لا يجوز أن تجري المحاكمة الا وجاهيا أو بمثابة الوجاهي. 
2) اذا حضر أي من فرقاء الدعوى في أية جلسة كانت الخصومة وجاهية (اعتبارية) بحقه ولو تخلف بعد ذلك ولا يقبل حضوره
فيما بعد اذا كانت القضية معدة للفصل. 
3) 1ذا كان الحكم وجاهيا (اعتباريا) تترتب عليه ذات الآثار التي تترتب على الحكم الصادر بمثابة الوجاهي في هذا القانون
وفي أي قانون آخر. 
4) اذا حضر المدعي عليه ولم يحضر المدعي: 
أ- يجوز للمحكمة اذا لم يكن للمدعي عليه دعوى متقابلة أن تقرر بناء على طلبه اسقاط الدعوى أو الحكم فيها. 
ب- اذا كان للمدعى عليه في الدعوى ادعاء متقابل فله الخيار في طلب اسقاط الدعويين أو اسقاط الدعوى الأصلية أو السير
في الدعوى المتقابلة أو الحكم بهما معا. 
5) اذا لم يحضر أحد من الفرقاء يجوز للمحكمة أن تؤجل الدعوى أو تسقطها.
6-اذا تعذر تبليغ المدعي لاي سبب ولم يحضر الى المحكمـة خلال ثلاثة اشهر من تاريخ تقديمه للدعوى ، يجوز للمحكمة ان
تقرر اسقاط الدعوى والطلبات المتصلة بها مالم يبد المدعى عليه الرغبة  في متابعتها ويلتزم في هذه الحالة بدفع نفقات
تبليغ المدعي بالنشر.
المادة( 68)
لا يجوز للمدعي أو المدعى عليه أن يبدي في الجلسة التي تخلف فيها خصمه طلبات جديدة ، او أن يعدل أو يزيد أو ينقص في
الطلبات الأولى ، ما لم يكن التعديل متمخضا لمصلحة خصمه وغير مؤثر في أي حق من حقوقه.
المادة( 69)
اذا تبين للمحكمة عند غياب المدعى عليه بطلان تبليغه لائحة الدعوى وجب عليها تأجيل الدعوى الى جلسة تالية يعاد تبليغه
اللائحة تبليغا صحيحا. 
واذا تبين لها عند غياب المدعي عدم علمه بالجلسة قانونا وجب عليها تأجيل الدعوى إلى جلسة تالية تبلغه بها.
المادة (70)
1 -يجوز لأكثر من شخص ان يتحدوا في دعوى واحدة بصفتهم مدعين اذا كان الحق الذي يدعون به متعلقاً بفعل واحد او مجموعة
واحدة من الأفعال او ناشئا عن معاملة واحدة او مجموعة واحدة من المعاملات، كما يجوز لهم ان يتحدوا اذا كانوا قد أقاموا
دعاوى على انفراد ثم ظهر ان بين هذه الدعاوى مسألة قانونية او واقعية مشتركة بينهم.
2 -يجوز للمحكمة ان تطلب من المدعين ان يختاروا فيما بينهم تفريق الدعوى اذا ظهر لها ان اتحاد المدعين من شأنه ان
يحدث ارباكاً او تأخيراً في نظرها ، كما يجوز لها ان تقرر من تلقاء نفسها إجراء محاكمات مستقلة لها.
3 -يجوز ضم أكثر من شخص في دعوى واحدة بصفتهم مدعى عليهم اذا كان حق المدعى عليهم به متعلقاً بفعل واحد او مجموعة
واحدة من الأفعال او ناشئاً عن معاملة او سلسلة واحدة من المعاملات، كما يجوز ضمهم معاً اذا كانت قد اقيمت عليهم دعاوى
على انفراد ثم ظهر ان بين هذه الدعاوى مسألة قانونية او واقعية مشتركة بينهم.
الباب الرابع
اجراءات المحاكمة - ونظر الدعوى 
المادة( 71 )
1) ينادى على الخصوم في الموعد المحدد لنظر القضية وتكون المحاكمة علنية الا اذا قررت المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها او بناءً
على طلب احد الخصوم اجراءها سراً محافظة على النظام العام او الآداب او حرمة الأسرة.
2) يحق للمحكمة ولقاضي الأمور المستعجلة أن يعقد جلساته في غير قاعة المحكمة وفي أي وقت يحدده. 
3) للمحكمة أن تسمع أقوال الفرقاء وأن تسمع الشهود الذين يجهلون العربية بواسطة مترجم بعد حلف اليمين.
المادة( 72)
 تحكم المحكمة على من يتخلف من موظفيها أو من الخصوم عن ايداع المستندات أو عن القيام بأي اجراء من اجراءات المرافعات
في الميعاد الذي حددته المحكمة بغرامة لا تزيد عن عشرين دينارا ويكون ذلك بقرار يثبت في محضر الجلسة له ما للأحكام
من قوه تنفيذية ولا يقبل الطعن فيه بأي طريق ، ولكن للمحكمة أن تقبل المحكوم عليه من الغرامة كلها اذا  أبدى عذرا
مقبولا.
المادة( 73)
1) ضبط الجلسة وادارتها منوطان برئيسها ، وللرئيس أن يخرج من الجلسة كل من يخل بنظامها فان لم يمتثل كان للمحكمة أن
تحكم على الفور بحبسه مدة لا تتجاوز الثلاثة أيام أو بتغريمه عشرة دنانير ويكون حكمها قطعيا. 
2) اذا كان الاخلال قد وقع ممن يؤدون وظيفة  في المحكمة كان لها أن توقع أثناء انعقاد الجلسة ما للرئيس الاداري توقيعه
من الجزاءات التأديبية. 
وللمحكمة الى ما قبل انتهاء الجلسة أن ترجع عن الحكم الذي تصدره بناء على الفقرات السابقة.

المادة( 74)
 مع مراعاة ما ورد في قانون نقابة المحامين. 
1) يأمر رئيس الجلسة بكتابة محضر عن كل جريمة تقع أثناء انعقادها وما يرى اتخاذه من اجراءات التحقيق. 
2) اذا كانت الجريمة التي وقعت جناية أو جنحة كان له اذا اقتضت الحال أن يأمر بالقبض على من وقعت منه وأحالته الى
النيابة العامة.
المادة( 75)
للمحكمة ولو من تلقاء نفسها أن تأمر بمحو العبارات الجارحة أو المخالفة للآداب أو النظام العام من أي ورقة من أوراق
المرافعات أو المذكرات.
المادة( 76)
1) تسمع المحكمة ما يبديه الخصوم أو وكلاؤهم شفاها من طلبات أو دفوع وتثبته في محضر الجلسة ، ويكون المدعى عليه آخر
من يتكلم الا اذا أمرت المحكمة بخلاف ذلك. 
2) للمحكمة أثناء المحاكمة حق استجواب الخصوم حول المسائل التي تراها ضرورية. 
المادة( 77)
1) في ما عدا حالة الضرورةالتي يجب اثبات أسبابها في المحضر لا يجوز للمحكمة تأجيل الدعوى لمدة تزيد على خمسة عشر
يوما في كل مرة أو التأجيل أكثر من مرة لسبب واحد يرجع الى أحد الخصوم. 
2) ولا يجوز حجز القضية للحكم لمدة تزيد على ثلاثين يوما واذا أعيدت القضية للمرافعة وجب أن يكون ذلك لأسباب جدية
تثبت في محضر الجلسة.
المادة( 78)
للخصوم أن يطلبو الى المحكمة في أية حالة تكون عليها الدعوى اثبات ما اتفقوا عليه من صلح أو أي اتفاق آخر في محضر
الجلسة ويوقع عليه منهم او من وكلائهم. 
فاذا كانوا قد كتبوا ما اتفقوا عليه ، ألحق الاتفاق المكتوب بمحضر الجلسة واثبت محتواه فيه ويكون للمحضر في هذه الحالة
قوة الحكم الصادر عن المحكمة وتعطى صورته وفقا للقواعد المقررة وفقا للأحكام.
المادة( 79)
1) في أحوال تطبيق قانون أجنبي يجوز للمحكمة أن تكلف الخصوم بتقديم النصوص التي يستندون اليها مشفوعة بترجمة رسمية.

2 ) يجب على الخصم الذي قدم مستندات بلغة اجنبية ان يرفقها بترجمة لها الى اللغة العربية ، واذا اعترض الخصم الآخر
على صحة الترجمة كلها او جزء منها، فعلى المحكمة تعيين خبير للتحقق من صحة الترجمة المعترض عليها.
3 ) للخصم ان يقدم ترجمة لأجزاء محددة من المستند المحرر باللغة الأجنبية التي يرغب في الاستناد اليها، الا اذا قررت
المحكمة تكليفه بتقديم ترجمة كاملة له.
المادة( 80)
1) يدون كاتب الضبط محضر المحاكمة بخط اليد او بواسطة اجهزة الحاسوب او الاجهزة الالكترونية ويوقع عليه مع قضاة المحكمة
مع بيان اسمه كاملاً في اخر كل صفحة وتاريخ الجلسة واسماء القضاة والمحامين والوقائع التي تأمر المحكمة بتدوينها.
2) ان محضر المحكمة سند رسمي بما دون فيه. 
3 ) اذا  تغير تشكيل المحكمة تغييرا جزئيا أو كليا فيجوز لهيئة المحكمة الجديدة أن تعتمد أية بينة استمعتها الهيئة
السابقة كما يجوز لها أن تسير في الدعوى من النقطة التي وصلت اليها.
المادة( 81)
1) يحلف الشاهد قبل الإدلاء بشهادته اليمين التالية:-(اقسم بالله العظيم ان أقول الحق كل الحق ولا شيء غير الحق) ،
وتستمع المحكمة لأقواله دون حضور الشهود الذين لم تسمع شهاداتهم.
2) للفريق الذي استدعى شاهدا  أن يستجوبه ، ثم يجوز للفرقاء الآخرين حينئذ أن يناقشوه وبعدئذ يجوز للفريق الذي استدعاه
أن يستجوبه ثانية في النقاط الناشئة عن مناقشة الخصم له ويشترط في ذلك أن لا يخرج الاستجواب والمناقشة عن موضوع الدعوى.

3) اذا أبدي أي اعتراض على سؤال ألقي على شاهد فعلى المعترض أن يبين سبب اعتراضه ومن ثم يرد الفريق الذي ألقى السؤال
على الاعتراض وعلى المحكمة أن تقرر بعدئذ اذا كان من الجائز توجيه السؤال أم لا ، ويترتب عليها أن تسجل في المحضر
السؤال والمناقشة التي دارت حوله والقرار الذي أصدرته في صدده إذا طلب اليها أي فريق ذلك. 
4) للمحكمة في أي دور من أدوار المحاكمة أن تلقي على الشاهد ما تراه يتفق مع الدعوى من الأسئلة وعلى رئيس الجلسة بعد
انتهاء الشاهد من شهادته أن يسأل القضاة اذا كانوا يريدون توجيه أسئلة له ، وللمحكمة في أي وقت أن تستدعي أي شاهد
سمعت شهادته من قبل لاستجوابه مرة ثانية. 
5) تؤدى الشهادة شفاها ولا يجوز الاستعانة بمفكرات مكتوبة الا فيما صعب استظهاره ومن لا قدرة له على الكلام يؤدي الشهادة
اذا أمكن أن يبين مراده بالكتابة أو بالاِشارة. 
6) اذا تبلغ الشاهد تبليغا صحيحا وتخلف عن الحضور ولم يكن للشاهد معذرة مشروعة في تخلفه يجوز للمحكمة أن تصدر مذكرة
احضار بحقه تتضمن تفويض الشرطة اخلاء سبيله بالكفاله واذ حضر  الشاهد ولم تقنع المحكمة بمعذرته فلها أن تحكم عليه
بالحبس لمدة لا تزيد على أسبوع أو بغرامة لا تزيد على عشرة دنانير ويكون قرارها قطعيا.
المادة( 82)
1) على الفريق الذي يطلب اصدار مذكرة حضور الى شاهد أن يدفع الى المحكمة قبل اصدار مذكرة الحضور المبلغ الذي تراه
المحكمة كافيا لتسديد  مصاريف السفر وغيرها من النفقات التي يتحملها الشاهد في ذهابه وايابه. 
2) اذا كان من الضروري سماع شهادة شاهد تعذر حضوره لسبب اقتنعت به المحكمة تأخذ شهادته بحضورالطرفين في محل اقامته
أو في غرفة القضاة أو في محل آخر تستنسبه أو تنيب أحد قضاتها في ذلك والشهادة التي تسمع علي هذا الوجه تتلى أثناء
النظر في الدعوى.
المادة ( 83)
1) للمحكمة في أي دور من أدوار المحاكمة أن تقرر الكشف والخبرة من قبل خبير أو أكثر على أي مال منقول أو غير منقول
أو لأي أمر ترى لزوم اجراء الخبرة عليه. 
فإذا اتفق الفرقاء على انتخاب الخبير أو الخبراء وافقت المحكمة على تعيينهم والا تولت انتخابهم بنفسها ويتوجب عليها
أن تبين في قرارها الأسباب الداعية لاجراء الكشف والخبرة والغاية من ذلك مع تحديد مهمة الخبير وتأمر بايدع النفقات
وتعيين الجهة المكلفة بها. 
2) يجوز للمحكمة ان تقوم بالكشف والخبرة بكامل هيئتها او ان تنتدب احد أعضائها للقيام بذلك. 
3) بعد ايداع نفقات الكشف والخبرة يدعو رئيس المحكمة أو القاضي الذي تنتدبه المحكمة من أعضائها الخبير أو الخبراء
والفرقاء للاجتماع في الزمان والمكان المعينين ويبين للخبير أو الخبراء المهمة الموكولة اليهم ويسلمه الأوراق اللازمة
أو صورا عنها ويحلفه اليمين بأن يؤدى عمله بصدق وأمانة ويحدد للخبير أو الخبراء ميعادا لإيداع التقرير واذا لم يتمكن
من ابداء الخبرة أثناء الكشف ينظم محضرا بهذه الاجراءات يوقع من الحاضرين.
4) بعد إيداع تقرير الخبرة يبلغ كل من الفرقاء نسخة عنه ثم يتلى علنا في الجلسة وللمحكمة من تلقاء نفسه أو بناء على
طلب أحد الخصوم أن تدعو الخبير للمناقشة ولها أن تقرر إعادة التقرير اليه و إليهم لإكمال ما ترى فيه من نقص أو تعهد
بالخبرة إلى آخرين ينتخبون حسب الأصول.
المادة 84-
اذا تقرر اجراء الكشف والخبرة على أي مال او امر يقع خارج منطقة  المحكمة التي اصدرت القرار ، فيجوز لها ان تنيب رئيس
المحكمة او القاضي الذي يوجد موضوع الكشف والخبرة في دائرته لاجراء الكشف والخبرة وفقا لما تقرره المحكمة التي اتخذت
قرار الانابة على ان تقوم المحكمة التي تمت انابتها باختيار الخبراء وفقا لاحكام المادة (83) من هذا القانون0
المادة( 85)
اذا لم يودع من كلف من الخصوم المبلغ الواجب ايداعه خلال المهلة المعينة جاز للخصم أن يقوم بايداع هذا المبلغ دون
اخلال بحقه في الرجوع على خصمه. ويحق للمحكمة أيضا أن تتخذ من عدم ايداع المبلغ من قبل الخصم المكلف بالإيداع دليلا
على تنازله عن اثبات الواقعة التي طلب اجراء الخبرة من أجل اثباتها.
المادة (86)
1) اذا لم يودع الخبير تقريره في الوقت المحدد في القرار الصادر بتعيينه وجب عليه أن يودع قلم المحكمة قبل انقضاء
ذلك الأجل مذكرة يبين فيها ما قام به من الأعمال والأسباب التي حالت دون اتمام خبرته واذا وجدت المحكمة في مذكرة الخبير
 ما يبرر تأخيره منحته مهلة لانجاز خبرته وايداع تقريره ، فان لم يكن ثمة مبرر لتأخره حكمت عليه المحكمة بغرامة لا
تزيد على عشرين دينارا ومنحته مهلة  أخرى لانجاز خبرته وايداع تقريره أو استبدلت به غيره والزمته برد ما يكون قد قبض
من النفقات الى قلم المحكمة ولا يقبل الطعن في القرار الصادر بابدال الخبير والزامه برد ما قبضه من النفقات. 
2) رأي الخبير لا يقيد المحكمة.
المادة( 87)
1) انكار الخط أو الإمضاء أو الختم أو بصمة الأصبع انما يرد على الوثائق والمستندات غير الرسمية. أما ادعاء التزوير
فيرد على جميع الوثائق والمستندات الرسمية وغير الرسمية. 
2) اذا ثبت من التحقيق أو المضاهاة عدم صحة الانكار أو ادعاء التزوير تحكم المحكمة على المنكر أو مدعي التزوير بغرامة
لا تقل عن خمسين دينارا.
المادة( 88)
اذا أنكر أحد الطرفين أو ورثته ما نسب اليه من خط أو امضاء أو ختم أو بصمة أصبع في سند عادي أو افاد الورثة بعدم العلم
بما نسب للمورث وكان المستند أو الوثيقة ذا أثر في حسم النزاع فيترتب على المحكمة بناء على طلب مبرز السند أو الوثيقة
أن تقرر اجراء التحقيق بالمضاهاة والاستكتاب وسماع الشهود وأي عمل فني أو مخبري أو باحدى هذه الوسائل حسبما تكون الحالة.
المادة( 89)
تنظم المحكمة محضرا تبين فيه حالة الوثيقة وأوصافها بيانا وافيا يوقعه قضاة الجلسة مع الكاتب كما توقع الوثيقة نفسها
من رئيس الجلسة.
المادة( 90)
1) تنتدب المحكمة أحد قضاتها للاشراف على معاملة التحقيق والاستكتاب وسماع الشهود اذا اقتضت الحالة. 
2) تطلب المحكمة الى الفريقين انتخاب خبير أو أكثر للقيام بالمهمة المبينة في الفقرة السابقة واذا لم يتفقا تولت هي
نفسها أمر الانتخاب والخبراءالذين تنتخبهم المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها تجري عليهم الأحكام المتعلقة برد القضاة. 
3) تعين المحكمة موعد المباشرة التحقيق فيما ذكر أو تترك للقاضي المنتدب أمر تعيين هذا الموعد. 
4) تأمر المحكمة بتسليم الوثيقة أو المستند المطلوب التحقيق فيه الى قلم المحكمة بعد أن تكون قد نظمت ووقعت المحضر
وفق أحكام المادة( 89 ).
 المادة( 91)
يجتمع الخبراء في الزمان والمكان الذين عينتهما المحكمة أو القاضي المنتدب وبعد أن يحلفوا اليمين على أن يؤدوا عملهم
بصدق وأمانة يباشروا التحقيق والمضاهاة تحت اشرافه وبحضور الطرفين على الوجه الآتي: 
1) اذا اتفق الطرفان على الأوراق التي ستتخذ أساسا ومقياسا للتحقيق والمضاهاة عمل باتفاقهما والا فتعتبر الأوراق التالية
صالحة لما ذكر ، 
أ) الأوراق الرسمية التي كتبها المنكر أو وقعها بامضائه أو ختمها بختمه أو بصمها بأصبعه أمام موظف عام مختص أو أمام
محكمة.
ب) الأوراق التي كتبها أو وقع عليها أو ختمها أو وضع بصمة أصبعه عليها خارج الدوائر الحكومية واعترف أمام احدى المحاكم
أو الكاتب العدل أو الدائرة الحكومية المختصة بالخط التي كتب فيها أو التوقيع أو الختم أو البصمة الموقعة به. 
ج) الأوراق الرسمية التي كتبها أو أمضاها وهو يشغل وظيفة من وظائف الدولة. 
د) السندات العادية والوثائق الأخرى التي يعترف المنكر بحضور القاضي المنتدب والخبراء ان خطها أو التوقيع أو الختم
أو بصمة الأصبع الموقعة به هو خطه أو توقيعه أو ختمه أو بصمة أصبعه. 
2) لا يتخذ أساسا للتحقيق والمضاهاة الامضاء أو الختم أو بصمة الأصبع الموقع به أو المختوم به سند عادي أنكره الخصم
وان حكمت احدى المحاكم في دعوى سابقة بناء على تقرير الخبراء أنه توقيعه أو ختمه أو بصمة أصبعه. 
3) في جميع الحالات التي تستند فيها اجراءات التثبت من صحة المستندات على عمل مخبري وكان المختبر حكوميا أو تابعا
لمؤسسة رسمية فيجوز للمحكمة أن لا تتقيد بأي اجراء مما ورد في المواد السابقة بما فيها اجراءات التحليف وأن تباشر
من تلقاء نفسها احالة الموضوع مع الأوراق اللازمة الى المختبر مع بيان المهمة المطلوبة منه وفي هذه الحالة تحول أية
نفقات أمرت المحكمة بايداعها كنفقات خبرة لخزينة الدولة.
المادة (92)
على الخصم أن يعين الأوراق التي يدعي أنها صالحة للتحقيق والمضاهاة ويجلبها الى الخبراء في الزمان والمكان المعينين
لاجتماعاتهم وللقاضي المنتدب أن يقرر ما اذا كانت صالحة لذلك. واذا كانت هذه الأوراق في يد الغير أو في دائرة رسمية
وأظهر عجزه عن احضارها تولى القاضي طلبها بالطرق الرسمية.
المادة (93) 
اذا تعذر نقل الأوراق الى محل اجتماع الخبراء ينتقل القاضي مع الخبراء والطرفين الى محل وجودها.
المادة (94)
اذا تعذر الحصول على أوراق يمكن اتخاذها أساسا للتحقيق والمضاهاة أو تم الحصول على هكذا أوراق ولكنها لم تكن كافية
لذلك يستكتب المنكر عبارات يمليها عليه الخبراء ثم يقابلون ما كتبه بخط السند وتوقيعه ليروا وجه التماثل أو الخلاف
بينهما.
المادة (95)
للخبراء أن يستمعوا الى افادات من ذكر لهم أنهم رأوا المنكر وهو يكتب الوثيقة أو السند المنكر أو شاهدوه وهو يضع امضاءه
عليه أو وهو يختمه بختمه أو ببصمة أصبعه والى كل من يعتقد أن له علما بحقيقة الحال ويدونوا افاداتهم في محضر خاص يحفظ
للاستئناس به عند ابداء الرأي في صحة الخط أو الختم أو التوقيع أو البصمة.
المادة (96)
بعد الانتهاء من التحقيق والمضاهاة والاستكتاب وسماع الافادات يجب على الخبراء أن ينظموا تقريرا يوضحون فيه اجراءات
التحقيق الذي قاموا به ويقررون من حيث النتيجة ما اذا كان الخط أو الختم أو الامضاء أو بصمة الأصبع هو للمنكر أم لا،
معززين رأيهم بالعلل والأسباب ثم يوقعونه مع القاضي المنتدب الذي عليه أن يرفعه مع المستند المنازع فيه الى المحكمة.
المادة( 97)
بعد تقديم التقرير الى المحكمة يبلغ كل من الطرفين نسخة منه ثم يتلى علنا في الجلسة وللمحكمة من تلقاء نفسها أو بناء
على طلب أحد الخصوم أن تدعو الخبير أو الخبراء للمناقشة ولها أن تقرر اعادة التقرير اليه أو إليهم لاكمال ما ترى فيه
من نقص أو تعهد بالمهمة الى خبير أو أكثر ينتخبون حسب الأصول.
المادة (98)
على مبرز السند الذي أنكر فيه الخط أو التوقيع أو الخاتم أو بصمة الأصبع أن يدفع سلفا ما تقرر المحكمة أنه يكفي لنفقات
التحقيق والمضاهاة.
المادة( 99 )
اذا أدعي أن السند المبرز مزور وطلب الى المحكمة التدقيق في ذلك وكان هناك دلائل وامارات تؤيد وجود التزوير تأخذ المحكمة
من مدعي التزوير كفيلا يضمن لخصمه ما قد يلحق به من عطل وضرر إذا لم تثبت دعواه ثم تحيل أمر التحقيق في دعوى التزوير
الى النيابة وتؤجل النظر في الدعوى الأصلية الى أن يفصل في دعوى التزوير المذكورة على أنه اذا كان السند المدعى تزويره
يتعلق بمادة أو أكثر فلا يؤخر النظر في باقي المواد التي تضمنتها الدعوى.
 المادة( 100 )
يحق للمحكمة أن تأمر أي فريق أن يبرز ما في حوزته أو تحت تصرفه من مستندات ترى أنها ضرورية للفصل في الدعوى.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة( 101 )
يحق لكل فريق في الدعوى أن يطلب الى المحكمة أن تبلغ اشعارا لأي فريق آخر تكلفه فيه ابراز أي مستند اشار اليه في لائحته
ولم يقدم نسخة منه ليطلع عليه وأن يبيح له أخذ صورة عنه وكل فريق لا يمتثل لهذا الاشعار لا يحق له فيما بعد أن يبرز
ذلك المستند كبينة له في تلك الدعوى الا اذا أقنع المحكمة بوجود سبب أو عذر كاف لعدم أمتثاله للاِشعار.
المادة( 102 )
1) على الفريق الذي بلغ اليه الاشعار المبين في المادة السابقة أن يعطي الفريق الذي بلغه اياه خلال سبعة أيام من تاريخ
تبليغه اشعارا جوابيا يعين فيه موعدا لا يتجاوز سبعة أيام من تاريخ تبليغ اشعاره اليه يتيح له فيه الاطلاع على المستندات
أو على ما لا يعترض على ابرازه فيها في مكتب محاميه أو في أي مكان آخر واذا كانت هذه المستندات دفاتر مصرف أو دفاتر
حسابات أخرى أو دفاتر تستعمل في أية حرفة أو تجارة يجب أن يتضمن الاشعار اشارة الى أن في الامكان الاطلاع عليها في
المكان المحفوظة فيه عادة وأن يبين المستندات التي يعترض على ابرازها مع بيان الأسباب التي يستند اليها في ذلك. 
2) ليس في هذه المادة ما يعتبر أنه يمنع أي شخص طلب اليه أن يبيح الاطلاع علي دفاتر مصرف من تزويد الشخص الذي بلغه
الاشعار صورا عن قيود تلك الدفاتر مصدقة من مدير ذلك المصرف أو مدير الفرع المحفوظة فيه تلك الدفاتر بدلا من السماح
له بالاطلاع على الدفاتر نفسها.
المادة( 103)
اذا أغفل الفريق الذي بلغ اليه اشعار بمقتضى المادة( 101 )من هذا القانون العمل بمقتضاه يجوز للمحكمة بناء على طلب
الفريق الراغب في الاطلاع على المستندات أن تصدر قرارا بوجوب الاطلاع عليها في المكان وبالصورة التي تستصوبها ولها
أن تمتنع عن اصدار مثل هذا القرار اذا رأت أن اصداره غير ضروري للفصل في الدعوى أو للاقتصاد في المصاريف.
 المادة( 104 )
اذا طلب أحد الفريقين الاطلاع على مستندات موجودة في حيازة الفريق الآخر أو في عهدته ولم يشر اليها في لائحته يجب
عليه أن يبين المستندات التي يحق له الاطلاع عليها وللمحكمة أن تمتنع عن اصدار قرار بالاطلاع على هذه المستندات اذا
رأت أن اصداره غير ضروري للفصل في الدعوى أو للاقتصاد في المصاريف.
المادة( 105 )
اذا قدم احد الخصوم طلباً للإطلاع على دفاتر مصرف او تاجر او مستخرجات قيودها من أجهزة الحاسوب فيجوز للمحكمة ان تأمر
بتقديم نسخة من اي قيد من القيود المثبتة فيها مصدقة من مدير المصرف او الشخص المسؤول عنها، وللمحكمة ان تأمر بالإطلاع
على قيودها الأصلية.
 المادة( 106)
اذا قدم طلب لاصدار قرار بالاطلاع على مستند وادعي بالحصانة فيما يتعلق به فيحق للمحكمة فحص المستند المذكور للتثبت
من صحة الادعاء بالحصانة ومع ذلك فانه ليس في هذه المادة ما ينتقص من اي حق من الحقوق المخولة للمحكمة في رفض ابراز
مستند يطلب ابرازه.
المادة( 107 )
اذا تخلف أي فريق عن الامتثال للقرار الصادر بوجوب الاجابة على ابراز مستند أو اباحة الاطلاع عليه وكان ذلك الفريق
هو المدعي فانه بعمله هذا يعرض دعواه للاسقاط على أساس وجود نقص في تعقبها واذا كان ذلك الفريق هو المدعى عليه فانه
يعرض دفاعه للشطب ان كان قدم دفاعا وتصدر المحكمة قرارها بالاسقاط أو الشطب بناء على طلب الفريق الذي طلب الاطلاع
على ذلك المستند.
المادة (108)
للمحكمة ان تكلف المحامي العام المدني او اي موظف من موظفي الحكومة او المؤسسات الرسمية او العامة بإبراز اي مستند
او وثيقة متعلقة بالدعوى المنظورة أمامها.
الباب الخامس 
الدفوع والطلبات 
الفصل الأول 
الدفوع 
المادة (109)
1 -للخصم قبل التعرض لموضوع الدعوى ان يطلب من المحكمة إصدار الحكم بالدفوع التالية بشرط تقديمها دفعه واحدة وفي طلب
مستقل خلال المدد المنصوص عليها في المادة  (59) من هذا القانون:-
أ -عدم الاختصاص المكاني.
ب -وجود شرط تحكيم.
ج -كون القضية مقضية.
د -مرور الزمن.
هـ- بطلان أوراق تبليغ الدعوى.
2 -على المحكمة ان تفصل في الطلب المقدم اليها بموجب أحكام الفقرة (1) من هذه المادة، ويكون حكمها الصادر في هذا الطلب
قابلاً للاستئناف.
المادة( 110)
1) الدفع بالبطلان غير المتصل بالنظام العام وسائر الدفوع المتعلقة بالاجراءات غير المتصلة بالنظام العام ، والدفع
بعدم الاختصاص المكاني أو بوجود شرط التحكيم  يجب ابداؤها معا قبل إبداء أي دفع اجرائي آخر أو طلب أو دفاع في الدعوى
والا سقط الحق فيها. كما يسقط حق الطاعن في هذه الدفوع اذا لم يبدها في لائحة الطعن. 
ويجب ابداء جميع الوجوه التي بني عليها الدفع المتعلق بالاجراءات غير المتصل بالنظام العام معا وإلا سقط الحق فيما
لم يبد منها. 
2) بطلان تبليغ لائحة الدعوى ومذكرات الدعوى الناشئة عن عيب في التبليغ أو اجراءاته أو في تاريخ الجلسة يزول بحضور
المطلوب تبليغه في الجلسة المحددة أو بايداع مذكرة بدفاعه.
المادة( 111 )
1 -الدفع بعدم اختصاص المحكمة لانتفاء ولايتها او بسبب نوع الدعوى او قيمتها او بعدم جواز نظرها لسبق الفصل فيها او
باي دفع آخر متصل بالنظام العام يجوز اثارته في اي حالة تكون عليها الدعوى وتحكم به المحكمة من تلقاء ذاتها.
2 -اذا اثير دفع متصل بالنظام العام او باي دفع شكلي اخر يترتب على ثبوته إصدار الحكم برد الدعوى، يجب على المحكمة
ان تفصل فيه فوراً من تلقاء نفسها او بناءً على طلب احد الخصوم، ويكون القرار الصادر برد هذا الدفع قابلاً للاستئناف
مع موضوع الدعوى.
المادة ( 112)
اذا قضت المحكمة بعدم اختصاصها وجب عليها إحالة الدعوى بحالتها الى المحكمة المختصة.
الفصل الثاني 
الطلبات 
المادة( 113 )
1 -للخصم ان يدخل في الدعوى من كان يصح اختصامه فيها عند رفعها.
2 -وللمدعى عليه اذا ادعى ان له حقاً في الرجوع في الحق المدعى به على شخص ليس طرفاً في الدعوى، ان يقدم طلباً خطياً
الى المحكمة يبين فيه طبيعة الادعاء وأسبابه، ويطلب إدخال ذلك الشخص طرفاً في الدعوى، وفي حالة إجابة طلبه يكلف بتقديم
لائحة بإدعائه وفق الإجراءات المعتادة لرفع الدعوى وبدفع الرسوم.
3 -على الشخص الذي تقرر ان يكون طرفا في الدعوى والذي تبلغ لائحة الادعاء، ان يقدم جوابه وبيناته الدفاعية وفق أحكام
المادة (59) من هذا القانون، وتسري عليه في هذه الحالة الأحكام القانونية المتعلقة بتخلف المدعى عليه عن تقديم جوابه
وبيناته الدفاعية.
المادة( 114 )
1 -يجوز لكل ذي مصلحة ان يدخل في الدعوى بانضمامه لأحد الخصوم ويعفى من دفع الرسوم المقررة.
2 -كما يجوز لكل ذي مصلحة ان يتدخل في الدعوى طالباً الحكم لنفسه بطلب مرتبط بالدعوى، وفي حالة إجابة طلبه يكلف بتقديم
لائحة بإدعائه وفق الإجراءات المعتادة لرفع الدعوى وبدفع الرسوم المقررة.
3 -للمحكمة ومن تلقاء نفسها ان تقرر ادخال:
أ-من كان مختصماً في الدعوى في مرحلة سابقة 
ب-من كان تربطه بأحد الخصوم رابطة التضامن أو التزام لا يقبل التجزئة.
ج-من كان وارث المدعي أو المدعى عليه أو الشريك على الشيوع أذا كانت الدعوى متعلقة بالتركة قبل قسمتها او بعدها أو
بالشيوع.
د-من قد يضار من قيام الدعوى أو من الحكم فيها إذا بدأت للمحكمة دلائل جدية على التواطؤ أو الغش أو التقصير من جانب
الخصوم.
4 -تعين المحكمة موعدا لا يتجاوز اربعة عشر يوما لحضور من تأمر بادخاله في الدعوى او من يطلب الخصم ادخاله وفق أحكام
هذا القانون.
المادة( 115)
أ- للمدعى أن يقدم من الطلبات: 
1) ما يتضمن تصحيح الطلب الأصلي أو تعديل  موضوعه لمواجهة ظروف طرأت أو تبينت بعد رفع الدعوى. 
2)ما يكون مكملا للطلب الأصلي أو مترتبا عليه أو متصلا به بصلة لا تقبل التجزئة. 
3) ما يتضمن اضافة أو تغيير في أسباب الدعوى مع بقاء موضوع الطلب الأصلي على حاله 
4) طلب اجراء تحفظي أو مؤقت. 
5) ما تأذن المحكمة بتقديمه مما يكون مرتبطا بالطلب الأصلي.
ب- تقدم الطلبات المشار اليها في الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة الى المحكمة وفق الإجراءات المعتادة لرفع الدعوى او بطلب
يقدم شفاها في الجلسة بحضور الخصوم على ان يثبت ذلك في محضر الدعوى.
المادة( 116 )
للمدعى عليه ان يقابل أي ادعاء من ادعاءات المدعي مع لائحته الجوابية على لائحة الدعوى:-
1) بطلب المقاصة القضائية وطلب الحكم له بتضمينات عن ضرر لحقه من الدعوى الأصلية أو من اجراء حصل فيها. 
2) بأي طلب يترتب على اجابته الا يحكم للمدعي بطلباته كلها أو بعضها أو أن يحكم له بها مقيدة بقيد لمصلحة المدعي عليه.
3) بأي طلب يكون متصلا بالدعوى الأصلية بصلة لا تقبل التجزئة. 
4) ما تأذن المحكمة بتقديمه مما يكون مرتبطا بالدعوى الأصلية.
المادة(117 )
يجوز للمحكمة في جميع القضايا أن تقرر وجوب تقديم لائحة أخرى أوفى فيما يتعلق ببسط الادعاء أو الدفاع.
 المادة( 118 )
يجوز للمحكمة أن تسمح لأي فريق بأن يعدل في لائحته على أساس الشروط التي تتوفر فيها العدالة وتجري جميع هذه التعديلات
بمقدار ما تتطلبه الضرورة لتقرير المسائل الحقيقية المتنازع عليها.
 المادة( 119 )
إذا سمحت المحكمة باجراء تعديل في لائحة ما يجب أن تقدم هذه اللائحة المعدلة خلال سبعة أيام مرفقة بالنسخة أو النسخ
اللازمة للتبليغ. واذا لم تقدم خلال هذه المدة سقط الحق بالتعديل.
 المادة( 120 )
للفريق الذي تبلغ اللائحة المعدلة أن يرد عليها خلال سبعة أيام من تاريخ تبليغه أو استلامه لها الا إذا أمرت المحكمة
بغير ذلك وإذا  لم يقدم لائحة الرد خلال هذه المدة يعتبر أنه استند الى لائحته الأساسية للرد عليه.
المادة121-
تحكم المحكمة في الطلبات المشار اليها في الـمواد من (113) الى (120) من  هذا القانون مع الدعوى الاصلية كلما امكن
ذلك ما لم ترَ ضرورة التفريق بينها.
 الباب السادس 
وقف الدعوى وإسقاطها ودفع المال 
الفصل الأول 
وقف لدعوى وإسقاطها 
المادة( 122 )
تأمر المحكمة بوقف الدعوى اذا رأت تعليق الحكم في موضوعها على الفصل في مسألة أخرى يتوقف عليها الحكم. وبمجرد زوال
سبب الوقف يكون لأي من الخصوم طلب السير في الدعوى.
 المادة( 123 )
1) يجوز وقف الدعوى بناء على اتفاق الخصوم على عدم السير فيها مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر من تاريخ اقرار المحكمة لاتفاقهم.
ولا يجوز لأي من الخصوم أن يطلب خلال تلك المدة اعادة قيد الدعوى الا بموافقة خصمه. 
2) اذا لم يتقدم أحد الخصوم بطلب للسير في الدعوى في مدة الأيام الثمانية التالية لنهاية الأجل- مهما كانت مدة الوقت-
تسقط الدعوى. 
3 )اذا تقرر إعلان إفلاس احد فرقاء الدعوى او طرأ عليه ما يفقده اهلية الخصومة، تبلغ المحكمة من يقوم مقامه قانوناً،
اما في حالة وفاته تبلغ المحكمة احد ورثته المذكورين في سجل الأحوال المدنية، كما تبلغ الورثة جملة دون ذكر أسمائهم
وصفاتهم في اخر موطن للمتوفى وبالنشر في صحيفتين يوميتين محليتين وفق أحكام المادة (12) من هذا القانون.
4) اذا وقعت الوفاة والدعوى جاهزة للحكم، تنطق المحكمة بالحكم رغم الوفاة.
 المادة( 124 )
يجوز للمحكمة أن تقرر اسقاط الدعوى في الحالات ا لتالية: 
1) اذا كانت اللائحة لا تنطوي على سبب الدعوى. 
2) اذا كانت الحقوق المطلوبة مقدرة بأدنى من قيمتها فكلفت المحكمة المدعي بأن يصحح القيمة خلال مدة عينتها مع دفع
فرق الرسم وتخلف عن القيام بذلك. 
3) اذا كانت الحقوق المطلوبة مقدرة تقديرا مقبولا ولكن الرسوم التي دفعت كانت ناقصة فكلفت المحكمة المدعي بأن يدفع
الرسم المطلوب خلال مدة عينتها فتخلف عن القيام بذلك.
المادة( 125 )
اسقاط الدعوى وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون لا يسقط الحق ولا الادعاء به ولا يحول دون تجديد الدعوى.
 المادة( 126 )
لا يجوز للمدعي اسقاط دعواه في أي دور من أدوار المحاكمة الا في غيبة المدعى عليه أو موافقته ان كان حاضرا.
الفصل الثاني 
دفع المال الى المحكمة والسحب منها 
المادة( 127 )
1- اذا أقيمت دعوى لاستيفاء دين أو تعويضات يجوز للمدعى عليه بعد اشعار المدعي أن يدفع الى المحكمة في أي وقت مبلغا
من المال تسديدا للادعاء أو تسديدا لسبب واحد أو أكثر من أسباب الدعوى.
2- اذا أقرّ المدعى عليه بقسم من الادعاء، يحق للمدعي ان يحصل فوراً على حكم بذلك القسم، وتسمع عندئذ أقوال الطرفين
فيما يتعلق بالقسم الباقي.
 المادة( 128 )
يجب أن يبين في الاشعار سبب أو أسباب الدعوى التي تم الدفع عنها ومقدار المبلغ المدفوع الا اذا قررت المحكمة خلاف
ذلك.
 المادة( 129 )
1) يجوز للمدعي خلال سبعة أيام من تاريخ تسلمه الاشعار بدفع المبلغ أن يبلغ المدعى عليه بواسطة المحكمة اشعارا- تحفظ
منه نسخة في ملف الدعوى - بقبوله جميع المبلغ أو قسما منه تسديدا لسبب واحد أو أكثر من أسباب الدعوى التي يتعلق ذلك
المبلغ بها ويحق للمدعي عندئذ أن يتسلم المبلغ الذي قبل أن يستوفيه. 
2) عند دفع المال الى المدعي توقف الاجراءات في الدعوى كلها أو فيما يتعلق بالسبب أو الأسباب المعينة من الدعوى حسب
مقتضى الحال.
المادة( 130 )
اذا لم يسحب المبلغ المدفوع في المحكمة بكامله فلا يجوز دفع ما تبقى منه الا تسديدا للادعاء أو لسبب من أسباب الدعوى
المعنية التي دفع المبلغ من أجلها وبموجب قرار تصدره المحكمة بهذا الشأن في أي وقت قبل المحاكمة أو خلالها أو بعدها.
المادة (131)
اذا أقيمت دعوى بالنيابة عن شخص فاقد الأهلية فكل تسوية أو مصالحة أو قبول مبلغ دفع الى المحكمة سواء قبل سماع الدعوى
أم خلالها أم بعدها لا يعتبر صحيحا فيما يتعلق بادعاءات ذلك الشخص فاقد الاهلية دون موافقة المحكمة. ولا يجوز دفع
أي مبلغ من المال أو تعويضات جرى تحصيلها لحسابه أو حكم له بها في تلك الدعوى الى وليه أو محاميه الا بموافقة المحكمة
سواء أكان الدفع نتيجة لحكم أو تسوية أو مصالحة أو بصورة الدفع في المحكمة أو بأية صورة أخرى قبل سماع الدعوى أو خلالها
أو بعدها.
الباب السابع
 الفصل الأول
 عدم صلاحية القضاة وردهم وتنحيتهم
المادة( 132 )
يكون القاضي غير صالح لنظر الدعوى ممنوعا من سماعها ولو لم يرده أحد من الخصوم في الأحوال الآتية: 
1) اذا كان زوجا لأحد الخصوم أو كان قريبا أو صهرا له الى الدرجة الرابعة. 
2) اذا كان له أو لزوجه خصومة قائمة مع أحد الخصوم أو مع زوجه. 
3) اذا كان وكيلا لأحد الخصوم في أعماله الخاصة أو وصيا عليه أو قيما أو مظنونة وراثته له أو كان زوجا لوصي أحد الخصوم
أو القيم عليه أو كانت له صلة قرابة أو مصاهرة للدرجة الرابعة بهذا الوصي أو القيم أو بأحد أعضاء مجلس ادارة الشركة
المختصمة أو أحد مديريها وكان لهذا العضو أو المدير مصلحة شخصية في الدعوى. 
4) اذا كان له أو لزوجه أو لأحد أقاربه أو اصهاره على عمود النسب أو لمن يكون هو وكيلا عنه او وصيا أو قيما عليه مصلحة
في الدعوى القائمة. 
5) اذا كان بينه وبين أحد قضاة الهيئة صلة قرابة أو مصاهرة للدرجة الرابعة أو كان بينه وبين المدافع عن أحد الخصوم
صلة قرابة أو مصاهرة للدرجة الثانية. 
6) اذا كان قد أفتى أو ترافع عن أحد الخصوم في الدعوى ، ولو كان ذلك قبل اشتغاله في القضاء ، أو كان قد سبق له نظرها
قاضيا أو خبيرا أو محكما أو كان قد أدى شهادة فيها. 
7) اذا رفع دعوى تعويض على طالب الرد أو قدم ضده بلاغا لجهة الاختصاص.
المادة( 133 )
يقع باطلا عمل القاضي أو قضاؤه في الأحوال المشار اليها في المادة السابقة ولو تم باتفاق الخصوم واذا وقع هذا البطلان
في حكم صدر من احدى هيئات التمييز جاز للخصم أن يطلب منها الغاء الحكم واعادة نظر الطعن أمام هيئة تمييز لا يكون فيها
القاضي المتسبب في البطلان.
المادة( 134 )
يجوز رد القاضي لأحد الأٍسباب التالية: 
1) اذا كان له أو لزوجه دعوى مماثلة للدعوى التي ينظرها أو اذا وجدت لأحدهما خصومة مع أحد الخصوم أو مع زوجه بعد قيام
الدعوى المطروحة على القاضي ما لم تكن هذه الدعوى قد أقيمت بقصد رده عن نظر الدعوى المطروحة عليه.
2) اذا كان لمطلقته التي له منها أو لأحد أقاربه أو أصهاره على عمود النسب خصومة قائمة أمام القضاء مع أحد الخصوم
في الدعوى أو مع زوجة ما لم تكن هذه الخصومة قد أقيمت بعد قيام الدعوى المطروحة على القاضي بقصد رده. 
3) اذا كان أحد الخصوم يعمل عنده. 
4) اذا كان قد اعتاد مساكنة أحد الخصوم أو كان قد تلقى منه هدية قبيل رفع الدعوى أو بعدها. 
5) اذا كان بينه وبين أحد الخصوم عداوة أو مودة يرجح معها عدم استطاعته الحكم بغير ميل.
المادة( 135 )
اذا كان القاضي غير صالح لنظر الدعوى أو قام به سبب للرد فعليه أن يخبر رئيس المحكمة للأذن له في التنحي ويثبت هذا
في محضر خاص يحفظ في المحكمة. 
ويجوز للقاضي (حتى لو كان صالحا لنظر الدعوى ولم يقم به سبب للرد ) اذا استشعر الحرج من نظر الدعوى لأي سبب أن يعرض
أمر تنحيه على رئيس المحكمة للنظر في اقراره علي التنحي.
المادة( 136 )
يطلب رد القاضي باستدعاء يقدم الى رئيس محكمة البداية اذا كان المطلوب رده قاضي صلح أو أحد قضاة المحكمة البدائية
أو إلى رئيس محكمة الاستئناف إذا كان قاضي استئناف أور ئيس محكمة بداية أو الى رئيس محكمة التمييز اذا كان قاضيا فيها
او  رئيسا لمحكمة استئناف ،ولا يقبل طلب الرد اذا لم يقدم قبل الدخول في الدعوى ان كان المتقدم به المدعي وقبل الدخول
في المحاكمة ان كان المتقدم به المدعى عليه ، ما لم يكن سبب الرد متولدا عن حادث طرأ بعد الدخول في الدعوى أو المحاكمة
، فيشترط عندئذ لقبول طلب الرد أن يقدم في أول جلسة تلي هذا الحادث.
المادة( 137 )
يجب ان يشتمل استدعاء طلب الرد على أسبابه ووسائل اثباته وان يرفق به وسائل الإثبات من أوراق مؤيدة له ووصل يثبت ان
طالبه اودع المحكمة خمسين ديناراً.
المادة( 138 )
يبلغ الرئيس القاضي المطلوب رده صورة مصدقة عن استدعاء طلب الرد وبعد ورود الجواب منه تقرر المحكمة بدون حضور الفرقاء
والقاضي المطلوب رده ما تراه بشأن هذا الجواب.
المادة( 139 )
اذا ظهر للمحكمة المرفوع اليها طلب الرد ان الأسباب التي بينها طالبه تصلح قانونا للرد أو لم يجب عنها القاضي المطلوب
رده في الميعاد الذي عينته له تعين يوما للنظر في الطلب المذكور بحضور الطرفين دون اشتراك القاضي المطلوب رده وتفصل
فيه وفق الأصول فاذا ثبت للمحكمة وجود سبب من أسباب الرد تقرر تنحية القاضي عن النظر في  الدعوى والا فتقرر رد الطلب
ومصادرة مبلغ التأمين واشتراك القاضي الذي طلب رده في المحاكمة والحكم.
المادة( 140 )
اذا قررت المحكمة رفض طلب الرد ، يجوز لطالبه أن يستأنف هذا القرار ويميزه مع الحكم الذي يصدر في نهاية الدعوى.
الباب الثامن 
الحجز الاحتياطي وتعين القيم والمنع من السفر
المادة( 141 )
1 ) للدائن طلب توقيع الحجز الاحتياطي سواء قبل إقامة الدعوى او عند تقديمها او أثناء نظرها الى قاضي الأمور المستعجلة
او المحكمة بالاستناد الى ما لديه من المستندات والبينات او بالاستناد الى حكم أجنبي او قرار تحكيم وذلك على أموال
المدين المنقولة وغير المنقولة وامواله الموجودة بحيازة الشخص الثالث لنتيجة الدعوى.
2 ) إذا قررت المحكمة اجابة الطلب بتوقيع الحجز الاحتياطي تكلف الطالب بتأمين نقدي او كفالة مصرفية او عدلية تحدد
المحكمة او قاضي الأمور المستعجلة نوعها ومبلغها ويقدمها كفيل مليء يضمن ما قد يلحق بالمحجوز عليه من عطل وضرر اذا
ظهر ان طالب الحجز غير محق في دعواه، ويستثنى من تقديم التأمين او الكفالة الحكومة والمؤسسات الرسمية والعامة والبلديات
والبنوك العاملة في المملكة، كما يجوز للمحكمة او قاضي الأمور المستعجلة التحقق من ملاءة الكفيل.
3) عندما يراد ايقاع حجز على مال يجب ان يكون مقدار الدين معلوما ومستحق الاداء وغير مقيد بشرط واذا كان مقدار الدين
غير معلوم تعين المحكمة مقداره بقرارها على وجه التخمين. ولا يجوز ان يحجز من أموال المدين الا بما يفي بمقدار الدين
والرسوم والنفقات ما لم يكن المحجوز غير قابل للتجزئة.
المادة (142)
تستثنى الأموال التالية من الحجز:-
1) الألبسة والأسرة والفرش الضرورية للمدين وعياله.
2) بيت السكن الضروري للمدين وعياله.
3) أواني الطبخ وأدوات الأكل الضرورية للمدين وعياله.
4) الكتب والآلات والأوعية والأمتعة اللازمة لمزاولة المدين مهنته او حرفته.
5) مقدار المؤونة التي تكفي المدين وعياله ومقدار البذور التي تكفي لبذر الأرض التي اعتاد زراعتها اذا كان زارعا.
6) الحيوانات اللازمة لزراعته ومعيشته اذا كان زارعا.
7) ما يكفي الحيوانات المستثناة من الحجز من الاعلاف مدة لا تتعدى موسم البيدر.
8( اللباس الرسمي لمأموري الحكومة ولوازمهم الرسمية الأخرى.
9) الأثواب والحلل والأدوات التي تستعمل خلال اقامة الصلاة.
10) الحصة المستحقة للحكومة من الحاصلات سواء أكانت محصودة أو مقطوفة أم لم تكن.
11) الأموال والأشياء الأميرية والمختصة بالبلديات سواء أكانت منقولة أم غير منقولة.
12) النفقة.
13) رواتب الموظفين الا اذا كان طلب الحجز من أجل نفقة.
المادة( 143 )
1- يصطحب مأمور الحجز الذي تنتدبه المحكمة أو قاضي الأمور المستعجلة لهذا الغرض شاهدين لا علاقة لهما بالطرفين ويباشر
معاملة الحجز بحضورهما وبعد اتمامه ينظم محضرا يدون فيه الأموال والأشياء التي القي عليها الحجز ونوعها وقيمتها ولو
على التخمين والمعاملات التي قام بها في سبيل القاء الحجز ويوقعه هو والحاضرون ويقدمه الى المحكمة او قاضي الأمور
المستعجلة.
2-لمأمور الحجز الاستعانة برجال الشرطة عند اجراء الحجز وللمحكمة ، اذا دعت الضرورة ، ان تأذن له في قرار تكليفه باستعمال
القوة وخلع الاقفال لغايات القاء الحجز عند ظهور اي ممانعة وذلك بحضور افراد الشرطة او شخصين من الجوار.
3-اذا كانت الاشياء المحجوزة عرضة للتلف او كانت بضائع عرضة لتقلب الاسعار ، او كانت قيمتها لا تتحمل نفقات المحافظة
عليها فللمحكمة ان تقرر بيعها في الحال بناء على تقرير يقدم من أي من ذوي الشأن او الحارس القضائي بالطريقة التي تراها
مناسبة.
المادة( 144 )
يجوز للمحكمة أو قاضي الأمور المستعجلة أن تضع الأشياء والأموال المنقولة المحجوزة تحت يد شخص أمين للمحافظة عليها
أو ادارتها حتى نتيجة المحاكمة.
المادة( 145 )
اذا كان للمدين في يد شخص ثالث نقود أو أموال أو أشياء أخرى وطلب حجزها يبلغ الشخص الثالث قرار الحجز وينبه الى أنه
اعتبارا من الوقت الذي تسلم اليه ورقه الحجز يجب عليه أن لا يسلم الى المدين شيئا من المحجوز عليه وأنه يجب عليه أن
يقدم الى المحكمة أو الى قاضي الأمور المستعجلة خلال ثمانية أيام بيانا يذكر فيه النقود أو الأموال أو الأشياء الأخرى
التي لديه للمدين ويوضح جنسها ونوعها وعددها ما أمكن وأن يسلمها الى المحكمة أو أي شخص تأمره بتسليمها اليه.
المادة( 146 )
اذا أدعى الشخص الثالث بأنه لم يكن لديه نقود ولا مال للمدين أو اذا لم يقدم البيان المنصوص عليه في المادة السابقة
فللدائن الحق في اقامة الدعوى عليه في المحكمة ذات الاختصاص واثبات دعواه والزامه بالنقود المذكورة.
المادة( 147 )
اذا سلم الشخص الثالث الى المدين أو الى أي شخص أخر شيئا من النقود أو الأموال التي بلغ ورقة الحجز بها يضمن ما سلمه
على أن يكون له الحق في الرجوع على المستلم منه.
المادة( 148 )
يبلغ الدائن صورة مصدقة عن البيان الذي يقدمه الشخص الثالث سواء أكان هذا البيان يتضمن الاعتراف بوجود مال لديه للمدين
أم لا ، ولا حاجة لدعوة الشخص الثالث لحضور المحاكمة الأصلية القائمة بين الدائن والمدين اذا كان بيانه يتضمن الاعتراف
الا اذا رأت المحكمة لزوم حضوره وقررت دعوته.
المادة( 149 )
اذا نفى الشخص الثالث أن يكون لديه للمدين مال ورفض الحجز كله أو بعضه بداعي أنه سلم تلك الأموال للمدين أو قضى له
الدين قبل الحجز يجب عليه عندئذ أن يسلم الى المحكمة على سبيل الأمانة ما في يده من أوراق أو مستندات تثبت صحة هذا
النفي مع البيان الذي يقدمه الى المحكمة.
المادة( 150 )
اذا أثبت الدائن دعواه الأصلية تقرر المحكمة مع الحكم بالدعوى الأصلية تثبيت الحجز واذا أدعى الشخص الثالث أن له في
ذمة المحجوز عليه دينا وأثبت ذلك فيحكم له به مع الدعوى الأصلية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة( 151 )
1) يتم الحجز على الأموال غير المنقولة بوضع اشارة الحجز على قيدها في دفاتر التسجيل وعلى ذلك يجب تبليغ دائرة تسجيل
الأراضي نسخة من قرار الحجز لوضع هذه الاشارة على القيد المذكور وبموجبها يمنع مالك الأموال غير المنقولة المحجوزة
عليها من بيعها والتصرف فيها ولا يرفع هذا الحجز الا بقرار من المحكمة.
2) مع مراعاة أحكام الحجز على المنقول، توضع اشارة الحجز على قيد الأموال المنقولة في دفاتر تسجيلها، اذا كان التصرف
فيها خاضعا للتسجيل ولا يرفع الحجز عن قيدها الا بقرار من المحكمة.
المادة (152)
1 -اذا صدر قرار بإيقاع الحجز الاحتياطي او المنع من السفر او باتخاذ اي إجراءات احتياطية أخرى قبل إقامة الدعوى،
يجب على الطالب ان يقدم دعواه لأجل إثبات حقه خلال ثمانية أيام من اليوم التالي لتاريخ صدور ذلك القرار، واذا لم تقدم
الدعوى خلال المدة المشار اليها يعتبر القرار الصادر بهذا الشأن كأنه لم يكن، وعلى رئيس المحكمة او من ينتدبه او قاضي
الأمور المستعجلة اتخاذ ما يلزم من إجراءات لإلغاء مفعول ذلك القرار.
2 -اذا أٌسقطت الدعوى وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون، وكان قد صدر فيها قرار بإلقاء الحجز او منع السفر او اي إجراء احتياطي
آخر، ولم تجدد خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ إسقاطها، فعلى المحكمة ان تتخذ ما يلزم من إجراءات لإلغاء مفعول ذلك القرار.
3 -اذا اتفق الخصوم بعد صدور الحكم في الدعوى على رفع قرار الحجز او إلغاء منع السفر او إلغاء اي إجراء احتياطي أخر،
فعلى المحكمة ان تتخذ ما يلزم من إجراءات لإلغاء مفعول ذلك القرار.
المادة( 153 )
1) في كل قضية يقدم طلب التعيين وكيل أو قيم على مال أو تقرر فيها الحجز على مال وطلب تعيين قيم عليه يجوز للمحكمة
أن تقرر:
أ- تعيين قيم على ذلك المال من ذوي الاختصاص والخبرة سواء أكان الطلب قدم قبل صدور القرار بالحجز أم بعده.
ب- رفع يد أي شخص عن التصرف بالمال أو أخذه من عهدته.
ج- تسليم المال الى القيم أو وضعه في عهدته أو تحت ادارته.
د- تخويل القيم ممارسة جميع أو بعض الصلاحيات التي يحق لصاحب المال ممارستها بنفسه.
2) يجب على المحكمة قبل أن تصدر قرارها بتعيين قيم أن تأخذ بعين ا لاعتبار قيمة المال المطلوب تعيين قيم  عليه ومقدار
الدين الذي يدعيه مقدم الطلب والنفقات المحتمل انفاقها بسبب تعيينه.
المادة( 154 )
تحدد المحكمة او قاضي الأمور المستعجلة المبلغ الواجب دفعه للقيم مكافأة على خدماته وكيفية دفعه والشخص المكلف بدفعه،
ويكون قرارها قابلاً للاستئناف.
المادة( 155 )
يترتب على القيم أن يقدم الكفالة التي تراها المحكمة مناسبة لضمان ما يلي:-
1- تقديم الحساب عن كل ما يقبضه في المواعيد وبالكيفية التي تأمر بها المحكمة.
2- أن يدفع المبالغ المتحصلة حسبما تأمر المحكمة.
3- أن يكون مسؤولا عن أية خسارة تلحق بالاموال بسبب تقصيره المتعمد أو اهماله الشديد.
المادة( 156 )
يجوز للمحكمة أن تأمر بالقاء الحجز على أموال القيم وبيعها على أن يسدد من ثمنها ما يثبت استحقاقه عليه وما تتلافى
به الخسارة التي سببها اذا:
1) تخلف القيم عن تقديم حساباته في الميعاد بالكيفية التي امرت بها المحكمة أو.
2) تخلف عن دفع المبلغ المستحق عليه وفق ما تأمر به المحكمة أو.
3) أوقع خسارة بالأموال بسبب تقصيره المتعمد أو اهماله الشديد.
المادة( 157 )
اذا اقتنعت المحكمة أو قاضي الأمور المستعجلة بناء على ما قدم من بينات بأن المدعي عليه أو المدعى الذي أقيمت ضده
دعوى متقابلة قد تصرف بجميع أمواله أو هربها الى خارج البلاد أو أنه على وشك أن يغادرها وذلك رغبة منه في تأخير دعوى
الخصم أو عرقلة تنفيذ أي قرار قد يصدر في حقه جاز للمحكمة أو قاضي الأمور المستعجلة أن تصدر مذكرة تأمره بها بالمثول
أمامها في الحال لبيان السبب الذي يحول دون تقديمه كفالة مالية أو عدلية من كفيل مليء بضمان ما قد يحكم به عليه. واذا
تخلف عن بيان السبب أو امتنع عن تقديم الكفالة تقرر منعه من مغادرة البلاد لنتيجة الدعوى.
الباب التاسع 
الأحكام
الفصل الأول
اصدار الأحكام
المادة( 158 )
في غير القضايا التي تنظر تدقيقا:
1) تعلن المحكمة ختام المحاكمة بعد الانتهاء من سماع البينات والمرافعات.
2) بعد اختتام المحاكمة على المحكمة ان تنطق بالحكم علانية في نفس الجلسة والا ففي جلسة أخرى تعين لهذا الغرض خلال
ثلاثين يوما على الأكثر.
3) غير أنه يجوز للمحكمة أن تعيد فتح المحاكمة للتثبت من أي أمر ترى أنه ضروري للفصل في الدعوى.
4) يجب أن يحضر القضاة الذين اشتركوا في المداولة  تلاوة الحكم ، واذا كان الحكم موقعا من هيئة المداولة وتغيب بعضهم
فيجوز تلاوته من هيئة أخرى على أن يؤرخ الحكم بتاريخ النطق به.
المادة( 159 )
1) تكون المداولة  في الأحكام سرية بين القضاة مجتمعين، ولا يجوز ان يشترك فيها غير القضاة الذين سمعوا المرافعة.
2) يجمع الرئيس الاراء مكتوبة ويبدأ بأحدث القضاة ثم يبدي رأيه، وتصدر الأحكام بإجماع الآراء او بأكثريتها وعلى القاضي
المخالف ان يبين أسباب مخالفته في ذيل الحكم.
3) تحفظ مسودة الحكم المشتملة على أسبابه ومنطوقة بملف الدعوى. ولا تعطى منها صور للخصوم ،ولكن يجوز الاطلاع عليها
الى حين اتمام نسخة الحكم الأصلية.
المادة( 160 )
يجب أن يبين في الحكم المحكمة التي أصدرته وتاريخ اصداره ومكانه وأسماء القضاة الذين اشتركوا في اصداره وحضروا النطق
به وأسماء الخصوم بالكامل وحضورهم أو غيابهم وأسماء وكلائهم كما يجب أن يشتمل الحكم على عرض مجمل لوقائع الدعوى وطلبات
الخصوم وخلاصة موجزة لدفوعهم الجوهري وأسباب الحكم ومنطوقه.
الفضل الثاني 
مصاريف الدعوى 
المادة( 161 )
1) تحكم المحكمة عند اصدارها الحكم النهائي في الدعوى برسوم ومصاريف الدعوى والاجراءات التي تخللتها للخصم المحكوم
له في الدعوى ويجوز لها أن تحكم أثناء المحاكمة بمصاريف أي طلب معين أو جلسة معينة في وقت طلبها الى أي فريق من الفرقاء
دون أن يؤثر في ذلك أي قرار قد يصدر فيما بعد بشأن المصاريف.
2) يحكم برسوم ومصاريف الدعوى المتقابلة بالصورة التي يحكم بها في الدعوى الأصلية.
المادة( 162 )
يحكم بمصاريف تدقيق الخط والختم والامضاء وبصمة الأصبع على منكره أو مدعي تزويره اذا ثبت نتيجة التحقيق ولمضاهاة عدم
صحة انكاره أو ادعائه التزوير.
المادة( 163 )
اذا ظهر ان المدعي غير محق في قسم من دعواه يحكم له بكامل المصاريف بالإضافة الى الرسوم النسبية بنسبة المبلغ المحكوم
به اذا كان مبلغاً معيناً، والا فبنصف الرسوم اذا كان المدعى به لا يمكن تعيينه.
المادة( 164 )
اذا تعدد المحكوم عليهم وكانوا متضامنين في أصل الدعوى يلزم كل منهم بالتضامن بالرسوم والمصاريف جميعها. وان كانوا
غير متضامنين ،فان المحكوم به مبلغا معينا يلزم كل منهم بالرسوم والمصاريف بنسنة ما يحكم به عليه، والا فبالتساوي
بينهم اذا كان المدعى به لا يمكن تعيين قيمة له.
المادة( 165 )
اذا أدخل شخص ثالث في الدعوى بناء على طلب أحد الفرقاء وحكم عليهما بأصل الدعوى يلزمان معا بالرسوم والمصاريف واذا
حكم على الشخص الثالث وحده يلزم هو بالرسوم والمصاريف.
المادة( 166 )
بالاضافة الى الرسوم والمصاريف على اختلاف أنواعها تحكم المحكمة بأتعاب المحاماة على الخصم المحكوم عليه في الدعوى.
المادة( 167 )
1) اذا كان المدين قد تعهد بتأدية مبلغ من النقود في وقت معين وامتنع عن ادائها عند حلول الأجل يحكم عليه بالفائدة
دون أن يكلف الدائن اثبات تضرره من عدم الدفع.
2) اذا كان في العقد شرط بشأن الفائدة يحكم بما قضى به الشرط. وان لم يكن هناك شرط بشانهأ فتحسب من تاريخ الاخطار
العدلي. والا فمن تاريخ المطالبة بها في لائحة الدعوى او بالادعاء الحادث بعد تقديم اللائحة المذكورة.
3) تترتب الفائدة على التعويض والتضمينات التي تحكم بها المحكمة لأحد الخصوم وتحسب الفائدة من تاريخ إقامة الدعوى.
4- مع مراعاة ما ورد في اي قانون خاص، تحسب الفائدة القانونية بنسبة (9%) سنوياً، ولا يجوز الاتفاق على تجاوز هذه
النسبة.
الفصل الثالث 
تصحيح الأحكام
المادة( 168 )
1) تتولى المحمكة تصحيح ما يقع في حكمها من أخطاء مادية بحتة كتابية أو حسابية وذلك بقرار تصدره من تلقاء نفسها أو
بناء على طلب أحد الخصوم من غير مرافعة ويجري كاتب المحكمة هذا التصحيح على نسخة الحكم الأصلية ويوقعه هو ورئيس الجلسة.
2) يجوز الطعن في القرار الصادر بالرفض او القرار الصادر بالتصحيح اذا تجاوزت المحكمة فيه حقها المنصوص عليه في هذا
القانون وذلك بطرق الطعن الجائزة في الحكم موضوع الطلب.
3) اذا أغفلت المحكمة الحكم في بعض الطلبات الموضوعية، فعليها بنـاء  على طلب احد الخصوم ان تفصل في الطلبات التي
أغفلتها بعد تبليغ الخصم الاخر بذلك، ويخضع هذا الحكم لقواعد الطعن التي تسري على الحكم الأصلي.
الباب العاشر 
طرق الطعن في الأحكام
الفصل الأول 
أحكام عامة
المادة( 169 )
1) الطعن في الأحكام للمحكوم عليه.
2) للمحكوم له أن يطعن في الحكم اذا اعتمد على أسباب خلاف الأسباب التي بني عليها الادعاء  أو على أحد هذه الأسباب.
ولا يجوز له أن يطعن في الحكم الذي قبله صراحه أو ضمنا ما لم ينص القانون على غير ذلك.
3- لا يجوز للمحكمة أن تسويء  مركز الطاعن بالطعن المرفوع منه وحده.
المادة( 170 )
لا يجوز الطعن في الأحكام التي تصدر اثناء سير الدعوى ولا تنتهي بها الخصومة الا بعد صدور الحكم المنهي للخصومة كلها،
ويستثنى من ذلك القرارات الصادرة في المسائل التالية:-
1 -الأمور المستعجلة.     
2 -وقف الدعوى.   
3 -الدفع بعدم الاختصاص المكاني      
4 -الدفع بوجود شرط تحكيم      
5 -الدفع بالقضية المقضية        
6 -الدفع بمرور الزمن.   
7 -طلبات التدخل والإدخال.
8-عدم قبول الدعوى المتقابلة.
9-الدفع ببطلان اوراق تبليغ الدعوى.
المادة( 171 )
على الرغم مما ورد في اي قانون آخر، تبدأ مواعيد الطعون في الأحكام الوجاهية من اليوم التالي لتاريخ صدورها وفي الأحكام
الصادرة وجاهياً اعتبارياً او بمثابة الوجاهي من اليوم التالي لتاريخ تبليغها.
المادة( 172 )
1) يترتب على عدم مراعاة الطعن في الأحكام رد الطعن شكلا.
2) وتقضي المحكمة بالرد من تلقاء نفسها.
المادة( 173 )
1) اذا كان الفريق الراغب في الطعن قد قدم استدعاء يطلب فيه اصدار قرار بتأجيل دفع رسوم الطعن، فالمدة التي تبتدئ
من يوم تقديمه الاستدعاء وتنتهى في يوم ابلاغه القرار الصادر بشأن استدعائه لا تحسب من المدة المعينة لتقديم الطعن.
المادة( 174 )
اذا توفي احد فرقاء الدعوى او اذا تقرر إعلان إفلاسه او طرأ عليه ما يفقده أهلية الخصومة خلال مواعيد الطعن، يبلغ
الحكم الى من يقوم مقامه قانوناً، وفي حالة الوفاة يبلغ الحكم الى الورثة وفق أحكام الفقرة (3) من المادة (123) من
هذا القانون.
المادة( 175 )
1) لا يفيد من الطعن الا من رفعه ولا يحتج به الا على من رفع عليه.
2)على انه اذا كان الحكم صادراً في موضوع غير قابل للتجزئة او في التزام تضامني او في دعوى يوجب القانون فيها اختصام
أشخاص معينين، وطعن فيه احد المحكوم عليهم تم قبول طعنه، فيستفيد من الطعن باقي المحكوم عليهم ولو لم يطعنوا في الحكم،
ما لم يكن الطعن مبنياً على سبب او أسباب خاصة بالطاعن.
الفصل الثاني 
الاستئناف
المادة( 176 )
1) تستأنف الأحكام الصادرة من المحاكم البدائية ومحاكم الصلح الى محكمة ا لاستئناف على أن تراعى في ذلك أحكام أي قانون
أخر.
2) يجوز استئناف القرارات الصادرة في الأمور المستعجلة، اياً كانت المحكمة التي أصدرتها، وتفصل محكمة الاستئناف المختصة
في الطعن المقدم اليها بقرار لا يقبل الطعن بطريق التمييز الا بإذن من رئيس محكمة التمييز او من يفوضه بذلك.
المادة( 177 )
اذا اتفق الفريقان على أن ترى دعواهما وتفصل في محكمة الدرجة ا لأولى دون أن يكون لأي منهما الحق في استئناف حكم تلك
المحكمة لا يبقى لأي منهما الحق في استئناف الحكم الذي تصدره تلك المحكمة.
المادة (178)
1 -تكون مدة الطعـن بالاستئناف ثلاثين يوماً في الأحكام المنهية للخصومة ما لم ينص قانون خاص على خلاف ذلك.
2 -كما تكون مدة الطعن عشرة أيام في القرارات القابلة للطعن بموجب أحكام المادة (170) من هذا القانون0
المادة( 179 )
1) للمستأنف عليه ولو بعد مضي مدة الاستئناف ان يقدم استئنافاً تبعياً خلال عشرة ايام من اليوم التالي لتاريخ تبلغه
لائحة الاستئناف الأصلي.
2) يتبع الاستئناف التبعي الاستئناف الأصلي ويزول بزواله.
المادة (180)
1)تقدم لائحة الاستئناف بعدد المستأنف عليهم الى قلم المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم المستأنف لترفعه مع أوراق الدعوى بعد
إجراء التبليغات الى المحكمة المستأنف اليها.
2) يجوز لفريقين أو أكثر في الدعوى أن يشتركوا في استئناف واحد.
3) تبلغ لائحة الاستئناف الى المستأنف عليه.
4) يحق للمستأنف عليه ان يقدم لائحة جوابية خلال عشرة ايام من اليوم التالي لتاريخ تبلغه لائحة الاستئناف، ولكل من
المستأنف والمستأنف عليه ان يرفق بلائحته مذكرة توضيحية لها.
5) يجوز لمحكمة الاستئناف ان تحكم بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسين ديناراً على من يهمل في إرسال الملف في الموعد المحدد،
ويكون حكمها بهذا الشأن غير قابل للطعن.
المادة(181 )
تتضمن لائحة الاستئناف التفاصيل الآتية:-
1) اسم المستأنف ووكيله وعنوان التبليغ.
2) اسم المستأنف عليه ووكيله وعنوان التبليغ.
3) اسم المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم المستأنف وتاريخه ورقم الدعوى التي صدر فيها.
4) ذكر جميع أسباب الاستئناف في اللائحة بصورة موجزة وخالية من الجدول وفي بنود مستقلة ومرقمة بأرقام متسلسلة.
5) الطلبات.
المادة (182)
1 -تنظر محكمة الاستئناف تدقيقاً في الطعون المقدمة اليها في الأحكام الصادرة عن محاكم الصلح والأحكام الصادرة وجاهياً
عن محاكم البداية اذا كانت قيمة الدعوى لا تزيد على ثلاثين الف دينار، الا اذا قررت رؤيتها مرافعة من تلقاء ذاتها
او بناءً على طلب احد الخصوم.
2 -تنظر محكمة الاستئناف مرافعة في الطعون المقدمة اليها في الأحكام الصادرة عن محاكم الصلح ومحاكم البداية وذلك في
الدعاوى التي تزيد قيمتها على ثلاثين الف دينار اذا طلب احد الخصوم رؤيتها مرافعة.
3 -مع مراعاة مع ورد في المادة (59) من هذا القانون  تنظر محكمة الاستئناف مرافعة في الطعون المقدمة اليها في الأحكام
الصادرة عن محاكم البداية وجاهياً اعتبارياً او بمثابة الوجاهي في الدعاوى التي لم يستكمل فيها المستأنف دوره في تقديم
بيناته ودفوعه لاسباب خارجة عن ارادته تقتنع المحكمة بتوافرها.
4- تنظر محكمة الاستئناف مرافعة في الدعاوى التي تعاد اليها منقوضة من محكمة التمييز.
المادة( 183 )
لدى استيفاء الشروط والأحكام المعينة في هذا القانون تعين المحكمة يوما لسماع الاستئناف وتبلغه الى الفرقاء.
المادة( 184 )
لا يسمح للمستأنف أن يقدم أثناء المرافعة أسبابا لم يذكرها في اللائحة ما لم تسمح له المحكمة بذلك بناء على أسباب
كافية غير أن المحكمة لا تتقيد عند الفصل في الاستئناف بالأسباب المبينة في لائحة الاستئناف أو الأسباب الأخرى التي
تبسط بأذن المحكمة بمقتضى هذه المادة.
المادة( 185 )
1) لا يحق لفرقاء الاستئناف أن يقدموا بينات اضافية كان  في امكانهم ابرازها في المحكمة المستأنف حكمها ولكن:-
أ- اذا كانت المحكمة المستأنف حكمها قد رفضت قبول بينة كان من الواجب قبولها أو.
ب- رأت المحكمة المستأنف اليها أن من اللازم ابراز مستند أو احضار شاهد لسماع شهادته لتتمكن من الفصل في الدعوى أو
لأي داع جوهري آخر. 
فيجوز لها أن تسمح بابراز مثل هذا المستند لتدقيقه أو احضار ذلك الشاهد لسماع شهادته.
ج- اذا كان الحكم المستأنف بمثابة الوجاهي وأثبت الفريق المعني أن غيابه أمام محكمة الدرجة الأولى كان لعذر مشروع
فعلى محكمة الاستئناف أن تسمح له بتقديم البينات التي ترى أنها تؤثر في الدعوى.
ويتعين في هذه الحالة تمكين المستأنف عليه لتقديم البينة اما لتأييد أي بينة فردية يكون قد  قدمها في مرحلة المحاكمة
الابتدائية أو أي بينة أخرى لتنفيذ بينة المستأنف.
2) في جميع الحالات التي تسمح فيها المحكمة المستأنف اليها بتقديم بينات اضافية يترتب عليها أن تسجل في الضبط السبب
الذي دعاها لذلك.
المادة( 186 )
اذا سمحت المحكمة بتقديم بينات اضافية فعليها أن تسمع البينة بنفسها.
المادة( 187 )
يجوز لمحكمة الاستئناف عند اعطاء حكمها أن تستند لأسباب خلاف الأسباب التي استندت اليها المحكمة البدائية في قرارها
اذا كانت تلك الأسباب مدعمة بالبينة المدرجة في الضبط.
المادة( 188 )
اذ ظهر لمحكمة الاستئناف أن لائحة الاستئناف قدمت ضمن المدة القانونية  وأنها مستوفية للشروط المطلوبة:-
1) تؤيد الحكم المستأنف اذا ظهر لها أنه موافق للأصول والقانون  مع سرد الأسباب التي استند اليها في رد أسباب الاستئناف
والاعتراضات بكل وضوح وتفصيل.
2) واذا ظهر لها ان في الاجراءات والمعاملات التي قامت بها المحكمة المستأنف منها بعض النواقص في الشكل أو في الموضوع
أو أن في القرارات التي أصدرتها مخالفة للأصول والقانون تتدارك ما ذكر بالاصلاح فاذا ظهر لها بعد ذلك أنه لا تأثير
لتلك ا لاجراءات والأخطاء على الحكم المستأنف من حيث النتيجة وأنه في حد ذاته موافق للقانون أصدرت القرار بتأييده.
3) واذا كانت تلك الاجراءات والأخطاء التي تداركتها بلااصلاح مما يغير نتيجة الحكم أو أن الحكم في حد ذاته مخالفا
للقانون فسخت الحكم المستأنف كله أو بعضه وحكمت  بأساس الدعوى بقرار واحد.
4) على محكمة الاستئناف عند اصدار الحكم النهائي أن تعالج أسباب الاستئناف بكل وضوح وتفصيل.
5) فسخ الحكم المستأنف القاضي برد الدعوى لعدم الاختصاص، أو لكون القضية مقضية، أو لمرور الزمن، أو لعدم الخصومة،
أو لأي سبب شكلي يوجب على محكمة الاستئناف أن تقرر اعادة الدعوى الى محكمة الدرجة الأولى للنظر في الموضوع.
المادة( 189 )
تحكم المحكمة في الرسوم والمصاريف وأتعاب المحاماة المترتبة على الدعوى من حين اقامتها في محكمة الدرجة الأولى الى
حين الحكم بها استئنافا.
المادة (190 )
تسري على الاستئناف القواعد المقررة أمام محكمة الدرجة الأولى سواء فيما يتعلق بالاجراءات أو بالأحكام ما لم يقض القانون
بغير ذلك.
الفصل الثالث 
التميز
المادة (191)
1 -يقبل الطعن امام محكمة التمييز في الأحكام الصادرة عن محاكم الاستئناف في الدعاوى التي تزيد قيمتها على عشرة الاف
دينار وذلك خلال ثلاثين يوماً من اليوم التالي لتاريخ صدورها اذا كانت وجاهية ومن اليوم التالي لتاريخ تبليغها اذا
كانت قد صدرت تدقيقاً او بمثابة الوجاهي او وجاهياً اعتبارياً على الرغم مما ورد في أي قانون آخر.
2 -اما الأحكام الاستئنافية الأخرى فلا تقبل الطعن بالتمييز الا بإذن من رئيس محكمة التمييز او من يفوضه.
3 -على طالب الإذن بالتمييز ان يقدم الطلب خلال عشرة ايام من اليوم التالي لتاريخ صدور الحكم اذا كان وجاهياً، والا
فمن اليوم التالي لتاريخ تبليغه.
4 -على طالب الإذن بالتمييز ان يبين في طلبه بالتفصيل النقطة القانونية المستحدثة  او التي على جانب من التعقيد القانوني
وذلك تحت طائلة رد الطلب شكلاً.
5 -اذا صدر القرار بالاذن وجب على مقدم الطلب ان يقدم لائحة الطعن خلال عشرة ايام من اليوم التالي لتاريخ تبليغه قرار
الإذن، ويبقى الإذن قائماً حتى صدور الحكم النهائي في الدعوى.
المادة( 192 )
تقدم لائحة التمييز الى محكمة الاستئناف التي أصدرت الحكم لترفعه مع أوراق الدعوى الى محكمة التمييز بعد إجراء التبليغات.
المادة( 193 )
تقدم لائحة التمييز مطبوعة وتتضمن التفاصيل التالية:-
1) اسم المميز ووكيله وعنوانه للتبليغ.
2) اسم المميز ضده ووكيله وعنوانه للتبليغ.
3) اسم المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم المميز وتاريخه ورقم الدعوى التي صدر فيها.
4) تاريخ تبليغ الحكم المميز الى المميز" بكسر الياء "اذا لم يكن الحكم وجاهيا.
5) أسباب الطعن بالتمييز مطبوعة وبصورة واضحة خالية من الجدل، وفي بنود مستقلة مرقمة، وعلى المميز ان يبين طلباته،
وله ان يرفق بلائحة التمييز مذكرة توضيحية حول أسباب  الطعن.
المادة (194 )
ترفق لائحة التمييز بنسخ اضافية تكفي لتبليغ المميز ضدهم.
المادة (195)
1) يبلغ المميز ضده نسخة من لائحة التمييز مرفقة بصورة الحكم المميز.
2) للمميز ضده ان يقدم لائحة جوابية خلال عشرة أيام من اليوم التالي لتاريخ تبليغه لائحة التمييز، وله ان يرفق بها
مذكرة توضيحية مطبوعة.
المادة( 196 )
1) يرد كل تمييز لم يقدم خلال ميعاد التمييز أو لم يكن الرسم مدفوعا عنه.
2) يجوز لمحكمة التمييز عند النظر في التمييز أن تسمح للمميز باكمال الرسم اذا ظهر أنه كان ناقصا ويرد التمييز في
حالة تخلف المميز عن دفع باقي الرسم المستحق خلال المدة التي تعينها المحكمة.
المادة( 197 )
1) تنظر محكمة التمييز في محضر الدعوى واللوائح التي قدمها الفرقاء وسائر أوراق الدعوى تدقيقا الا اذا قررت من تلقاء
نفسها أو بناء على طلب أحد الفرقاء النظر فيها مرافعة ووافقت على ذلك.
2) اذا قررت المحكمة النظر في الدعوى مرافعة تعين يوما للمحاكمة وتدعو الفرقاء للحضور فيه.
3) أ- في اليوم المعين تباشر المحكمة رؤية الدعوى بحضور من حضر من محامي الفرقاء وبعد أن تستمع لمرافعات الحاضر منهم
وتستوضح ما ترى ضرورة لاستيضاحة تدقق في القضية وتصدر قرارها.
ب- لا يسمح لأي من الفرقاء أن يرافع أمام محكمة التمييز الا بواسطة محاميه واذا لم يحضر محامي أي فريق في الجلسة تنظر
المحكمة في القضية على ضوء محضر المحاكمة واللوائح والأوراق الموجودة وتصدر قرارها.
ج- اذا لم تتمكن المحكمة من فصل القضية في ذات الجلسة تؤجل رؤيتها الى جلسة أخرى وسواء أحضر محامو الفرقاء هذه الجلسة
أو ما يتلوها من جلسات أو تخلفوا جميعهم أو بعضهم تصدر قرارها اما بتأييد الحكم واما بنقضه وأعادته للمحكمة التي أصدرته.
4) لمحكمة لتمييز أن تحكم في الدعوى دون أن تعيدها الى مصدرها اذا كان الموضوع صالحا للحكم والحكم الذي تصدره بهذه
الصورة لا يقبل أي اعتراض او مراجعة أخرى.
المادة( 198 )
لا يقبل في الأحكام بالتمييز الا في الأحوال التالية:
1) اذا كان الحكم المطعون فيه مبنيا على مخالفة للقانون أو خطأ في تطبيقه أو تأويله.
2) اذا وقع بطلان في الحكم أو بطلان في الاجراءات أثر في الحكم.
3) اذا صدر الحكم نهائيا خلافا لحكم آخر سبق  أن صدر بين الخصوم أنفسهم دون أن تتغير صفاتهم وتعلق النزاع بذات الحق
محلا وسببا وحاز قوة القضية سواء أدفع بهذا أم لم يدفع.
4) اذا لم يبين الحكم على أساس قانوني بحيث لا تسمح أسبابه لمحكمة التمييز أن تمارس رقابتها.
5) اذا أغفل الحكم الفصل في أحد المطالب أو حكم بشيء لم يطلبه الخصوم او بأكثر مما طلبوه.
6) اذا كان في الحكم والاجراءات المتخذة في الدعوى مخالفة صريحة للقانون أو كان في أصول المحاكمة مخالفة تتعلق بواجبات
المحكمة فعلى محكمة التمييز أن تقرر نقضه ولو لم يأت المميز، والمميز ضده في لوائحها على ذكر أسباب المخالفة المذكورة.
أما اذا كانت المخالفة تتعلق بحقوق الخصمين فلا تكون سببا للنقض الا اذا اعترض عليها في محكمتي البداية والاستئناف
وأهمل الاعتراض ثم أتى أحد الفريقين على ذكرها في لائحته التمييزية وكان من شأنها أن تغير وجه الحكم.
المادة( 199 )
اذا كان الحكم المميز قد نقض لمخالفته الاختصاص تقتصر المحكمة على الفصل في مسألة الاختصاص، وعند الاقتضاء تعين المحكمة
المختصة التي يجب التداعي اليها.
المادة( 200 )
اذا نقض الحكم بسبب 
1) وقوع خطأ في أصول المحاكمة يعتبر النقض شاملا لذلك القسم من الاجراءات التي وقعت بعد السبب الذي أوجب النقض.
2) كونه مغايرا للقانون يترتب على المحكمة التي أعيد اليها أن تدعوا الفريقين وتصحح حكمها بمواجهتهما.
3) نقص الحكم الأخير من الحكمين المتناقضين فلا يبقى لزوم لرؤية الدعوى الثانية ولكن اذا نقض الحكمان كلاهما يجب اعادة
الدعوى الى المحكمة التي من اختصاصها النظر فيها لتراها وتفصل فيها من جديد.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة (201 )
اذا نقض الحكم المميز وأعيد الى المحكمة التي أصدرته وجب عليها أن تدعوا الفرقاء في الدعوى للمرافعة في يوم تعينه
لهذا الغرض بناء على مراجعة أي منهم وتستأنف النظر في الدعوى.
المادة( 202 )
في اليوم المعين تتلو المحكمة قرار التمييز المتضمن نقض الحكم وتسمع أقوال الفرقاء بشأن قبول النقض أو عدم قبوله ثم
تقرر قبول النقض أو الاصرار على الحكم السابق فاذا قررت القبول تسير في الدعوى بدءا من النقطة المنقوضة وتفصل فيها،
واذا قررت الاصرار على حكمها السابق للعلل والأسباب التي استندت اليها في الحكم المنقوض واستدعى أحد الطرفين تمييز
قرار الاصرار يجوز لمحكمة التمييز أن:
1) تدقق فيه مرة ثانية وتصدر قرارها اما بتأييد الحكم أو نقضه فاذا قررت نقضه للأسباب التي أوجبت النقض الأول تعهد
الدعوى الى المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم فيها وعندئذ يترتب عليها أن تمتثل لهذا القرار أو.
2) تتولى رؤية الدعوى مرافعة وتفصل فيها.
والحكم الذي يصدر بهذه الصورة لا يقبل أي اعتراض أو مراجعة أخرى.
المادة( 203 )
تصدر محكمة التمييز قراراتها باجماع الآراء أو بأكثريتها ويجب أن تحتوي هذه القرارات على:
1) اسم الفريقين ووكيليهما وعنوانيهما.
2) خلاصة وافية للحكم المميز.
3) الأسباب التي أوردها الطرفان للطعن في الحكم المميز أو لتأييده.
4) القرار الذي أصدرته محكمة التمييز بتصديق الحكم المميز أو نقضه والحكم في القضية مع بيان النقض أو الحكم أو الرد
على أسباب الطعن التي لها تأثير في جوهره سواء في التصديق أو النقض.
5) تاريخ صدور القرار.
المادة( 204 )
1- لا يجوز الطعن في أحكام محكمة التمييز بأي طريق من طرق الطعن.
2- على الرغم مما ورد في الفقرة (1) من هذه المادة يجوز لمحكمة التمييز اعادة النظر في قرارها الصادر في أي قضية اذا
تبين لها انها قد ردت الطعن  استناداً لاي سبب شكلي خلافاً لحكم القانون بما في ذلك القرارات الصادرة عن رئيس محكمة
التمييز او من يفوضه والمتعلقة برد طلب منح الإذن.
المادة( 205 )
اذا رأت احدى هيئات محكمة التمييز أن تخالف مبدأ مقررا في حكم سابق تحيل الدعوى الىالهيئاة العامة.
الفصل الرابع 
اعتراض الغير
المادة( 206 )
1) لكل شخص لم يكن خصما ولا ممثلا ولا متدخلا في دعوى صدر فيها حكم يعتبر حجة عليه أن يعترض على هذا الحكم اعتراض
الغير.
2) يحق للدائنين والمدنيين المتضامنين والدائنين والمدينين بالتزام غير قابل للتجزئة أن يعترضوا اعتراض الغير على
الحكم الصادر على دائن أو مدين آخر اذا كان مبنيا على غش أو حيلة تمس حقوقهم بشرط أن يثبتوا هذا الغش أو هذه الحيلة
بجميع طرق الاثبات.
3) يحق للوارث أن يستعمل هذا الحق اذا مثله أحد الورثة في الدعوى التي لمورثه أو عليه وصدور الحكم بغش أو حيلة.
المادة (207)
1) اعتراض الغير على نوعين أصلي وطارئ.
2) يقدم الاعتراض الأصلي الى المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم المطعون فيه بلائحة دعوى وفقا لاجراءات الدعوى العادية.
3) يقدم الاعتراض الطارئ بلائحة أو مذكرة الى المحكمة الناظرة في الدعوى اذا كانت مساوية أو أعلى درجة من المحكمة
التي أصدرت الحكم المعترض  عليه وكان النزاع الذي صدر فيه الحكم داخلا في اختصاصها.
4) اذا فقد أحد الشرطين المشار اليهما في الفقرة السابقة وجب على المعترض أن يقدم اعتراضا أصليا.
المادة( 208 )
يبقى للغير الحق في الاعتراض على الحكم ما لم يسقط حقه بالتقادم.
المادة (209 )
للمحكمة أن كان الاعتراض طارئا أن تفصل بالدعوى الأصلية وترجيء الفصل في الاعتراض ما لم يكن فصل الدعوى الأصلية متوقفا
على نتيجة حكمها في الاعتراض.
المادة( 210 )
لا يترتب على تقديم اعتراض الغير وقف تنفيذ الحكم المطعون فيه ما لم تقرر المحكمة خلاف ذلك بناء على طلب الطاعن متى
كان في مواصلة تنفيذه ضرر جسيم.
المادة (211 )
1) اذا كان الغير محقا في اعتراضه عدلت المحكمة الحكم في حدود ما يمس حقوق هذا الغير.
2) اذا كان الحكم المعترض عليه لا يقبل التجزئة عدلت المحكمة الحكم بكامله.
المادة( 212 )
اذا أخفق الغير في اعتراضه الزم بالرسوم والمصاريف وأتعاب المحاماة.
الفصل الخامس 
اعادة المحاكمة
المادة( 213 )
يجوز للخصوم أن يطلبوا اعادة المحاكمة في الأحكام التي حازت قوة القضية المقضية باحدى الحالات الاتية:
1) اذا وقع من الخصم غش أو حيلة أثناء رؤية الدعوى كان من شأنه التأثير في الحكم.
2) اذا أقر الخصم بعد الحكم بتزوير الأوراق التي بني عليها أو اذا قضي بتزويرها.
3) اذا كان الحكم قد بني على شهادة أو شهادات قضي بعد الحكم بأنها كاذبة.
4) اذا حصل طالب الاعادة بعد صدور الحكم على أوراق منتجة في الدعوى كان خصمه قد كتمها أو حمل الغير على كتمها أو حال
دون تقديمها.
5) اذا مضى الحكم بشيء لم يطلبه الخصوم أو بأكثر مما طلبوه.
6) اذا كان منطوق الحكم مناقضا بعضه لبعض.
7) اذا صدر الحكم على شخص طبيعي أو اعتباري لم يكن ممثلا تمثيلا صحيحا في الدعوى وذلك فيما عدا حالة النيابة الاتفاقية.
8) اذا صدر بين الخصوم أنفسهم وبذات الصفة والموضوع حكمان متنافضان.
المادة (214)
1) ميعاد طلب اعادة المحاكمة ثلاثون يوما ولا يبدأ في الأحوال المنصوص عليها في الفقرات الأربع الأولى من المادة (213)
الا من اليوم الذي يلي ظهور العش أو الذي أقر فيه فاعله بالتزوير او حكم بثبوته أو الذي حكم فيه على الشاهد بأنه كاذب
أو اليوم الذي ظهرت فيه الورقة المحتجزة.
2) يبدأ الميعاد في الحالتين (5 ،6) من تاريخ اكتساب الحكم قوة القضية المقضية.
3) يبدأ الميعاد في الحالة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (7) من اليوم الذي يلي تبليغ الحكم الى من يمثل المحكوم عليه تمثيلا
صحيحا.
4) يبدأ الموعد في الحالة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (8) من هذه المادة من اليوم التالي لتاريخ تبليغ الحكم الثاني.
المادة (215)
يقدم طلب اعادة المحاكمة الى المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم ويجري في ذلك تبادل اللوائح بين الفرقاء وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون.
المادة (216)
1) يقدم طلب اعادة المحاكمة باستدعاء الى المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم بالأوضاع المعتادة للدعوى.
2) يجب أن يشتمل الاستدعاء على بيان الحكم المطعون فيه، وأسباب الطعن والا كان باطلا.
3) يجب على الطالب أن يقوم في الميعاد المنصوص عليه في المادة السابقة بدفع الرسوم القانونية المنصوص عليها في نظام
رسوم المحاكم.
المادة (217)
لا يترتب على طلب اعادة المحاكمة وفق تنفيذ الحكم ما لم تقرر المحكمة خلاف ذلك.
المادة (218)
1) لا تعيد المحكمة النظر الا في الطلبات التي تناولها الاستدعاء.
2) للخصم أن يطلب اعادة المحاكمة تبعيا ولو انقضى الميعاد بالنسبة اليه على أن لا يتجاوز ذلك ختام المحاكمة.ويسقط
طلب اعادة المحاكمة التبعي اذا حكم بعدم قبول طلب اعادة المحاكمة الأصلي شكلا
المادة (219)
تفصل المحكمة أولا في جواز قبول طلب اعادة المحاكمة شكلا ثم تنظر في الموضوع.
المادة (220)
اذا حكم برد الطلب يحكم على مقدمة بغرامة مقدارها مائة وخمسون ديناراً والرسوم والمصاريف.
المادة (221)
الحكم في موضوع الطلب يحل محل الحكم السابق.
المادة (222)
لا يجوز طلب اعادة المحاكمة بشأن الحكم الذي يصدر برفض طلب اعادة المحاكمة أو الحكم في موضوعه.
الباب الختامي
الالغاء والنفاذ
المادة (223)
يلغى قانون اصول المحاكمات الحقوقية رقم (42) لسنة 1952 وتعديلاته.
المادة (224)
رئيس الوزراء والوزراء مكلفون بتنفيذ احكام هذا القانون.

----------

